# Flemish Fever



## Carolyn

Cali stole a Honey Stick like it was a baby carrot today. 

:shock:

* * * * * * * 

On a more serious note: 

Is there anything that Flemish's are prone to that I need to watch out for?


-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock

Sore hocks on wire flooring would be the biggest concern, butCali isn't on wire floor  Larger breeds can also be more prone to tumors and abscesses under the chin,but I've seen those far more in bucks than in does.

Plenty of excercise to keep her muscles and bones strong is also important.

Pam


----------



## Fergi

Yep, they are very determined when they want something. Like down when you are trying to clip their toenails:shock:






He got me good with the hind paw, the power behind that paw was enormous:shock:

Good thing I know he didn't mean it, he was the one who got all the attention after the incident. I gave him lots of love and praise before I cleaned out the wound. I did manage to get all the nails done though.

Fergi's mom


----------



## showrabbits

Flemish are a pretty hardy breed. Like pam said the hocks should be of major concern. Even though you dont have them on wire you should be careful the weight alone can do it. 

There are alot of problems that occur due to improper handling. Like picking them up wrong ect. Although I am not sure on this fact I have a doe that was picked up wrong by somebody at a rabbit show. They got her out of her carrier without asking me and I didnt even know the people.I ran over and jumped cages to get to her but I didnt get to her in time. She was screaming and I checked her over and found that shenow had a hernia right where the person had their hand on her stomach. The people around were just as concerned and we all agreed that it was in the exact spot where the person had their hand and it was a very very noticable hernia. We had just gotten done showing and the judge that we had had not handled her bad at all and would of noticed this hernia. I believe that the way this person picked her up gave her the hernia. The show officails escorted this person out of the building but the harm was already done. I have also heard stories of broken backs by peole picking them up and not soporting them esspacaily their back ends. 

Other problems can be broken toenails because of their weight. I have had them break toenails when they step onto their resting boards even thought their toenails were not long. This is more comon in the older rabbits. Broken tails is also common but that may be because of improper handling agian but it does not take much when they are big jrs or srs and they dont have the bone mass yet. 

Fine bone can be a problem of concern but that is something that you just watch for when you get a rabbit and if they have fine bone with careful handling they should be fine. 

The larger breeds can have more problems with arthiritus when they get bigger because of the size and wieght that they have. 

Flemish giants usauly do not have weight problems/ notice how i say usauly. All breeds of rabbits can have weight problems, but they are not prone to getting realy over weight. They can have weight to them but they usauly dont get too much for their frame to handle. 

Also another problem that they tend to have is getting too spoiled!Those poor poor flemmies get way too spoiled sometimes and they realy do not deserve that. Just because they are like big teddy bears that isno reason why they should have to be tortured with all that love. Gees some people i tell ya. LOL JK


----------



## Carolyn

Thank you all so much. Pamnock and showrabbits.



Wow, Fergi!

That must still hurt. That's an awkward place to try to heal as well because you're constantly bending your hand. Good for you for not giving up or getting upset. I realize that he didn't mean it, but that had to take some restraint to take it in stride. He really got you. Ben is lucky to have you as his Mum.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

Check out the size of this Giant Flemish!! Supposedly, he rivels the others in being the largest rabbit on record.

:shock:






-Carolyn


----------



## Abbi

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Checkout the size of this Giant Flemish!! Supposedly, he rivelsthe others in being the largest rabbit on record.
> 
> :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn




He's *huge*!!! My gosh.. I think I'll keep to the little ones, myself!


----------



## NightPoet00

Okay, I think Flemishes are great...but that one is just scary! :shock: He looks like he could eat me for breakfast!


----------



## *nepo*

Actually I would like to have a big bunny. It's like having a dog or a cat (with a bunny's personality)which I never had and would've wanted to have before I got Nepo.That is_ i__f _the big breeds weren't so hard to take care of. The bunny's head is almost as big as the person's!:shock:


----------



## Lucy/Thumper

WOW! I'm with you NEPO I would love a flemish giant. I think they are so beautiful. I don't even know where I would get one but I would love one. He is huge! What does 40kg convert to in lbs? Look at his mouth. Boy, he could do some damage if he bit or scratched you!! OOCH! Just imagine trying to house train him?! He is awsome!!


----------



## Carolyn

Can you imagine your Flemish Giant turning into That Size?? :shock:

Flemish are all rabbits in their behaviors. They're so big, their binkies seem like their in slow motion because it takes that long for the rest of their body to catch up. With a Polish, as Tucker is, blink and you'll miss it. Not the case with Cali! :shock:

The one thing that I find peculiar about them compared to other rabbits is that when they're scared, they run to you. I realize that some rabbits - no matter what the breed will do that - but with Apollo, and Big Ben, and one other Giant Flemish parent I know that doesn't come on this board, they all jump into their parents arms when scared. 

They don't seem to ever realize that they're not 6 weeks old anymore. Flemish Giants never grow up. 



-Carolyn


----------



## Elf Mommy

I know that Elf isn't a Flemish Giant, but she jumps into my arms, crawls up my chest and hides her head in my hair any time she's scared. She especially does it if we're playing outside and she hears a cat or hawk.


----------



## Carolyn

Hi Elf Mommy,

Definitely realize not only Flemish do that. I just find that most of the Flemishs that I've run across do.

Elf is such a mommy's baby. That one picture you have of her in your arms and when people ask your kids who's bunny that is and they say "Mommy's Bunny", was the sweetest thing. 



-Carolyn


----------



## Gabby

my first lil Polish man used to fly into my arms when he got scared, it was too sweet. My precious lil man flying into my arms..I miss him he was such an awesome boy....interesting to know the the majority of the flemish seem to do that as well... I wouldn't mind that one bitViolet and Daisy used to jump into my arms when they were new to the house...Now they are more comfy they dive under furniature.. bummer Gabs on the other hand when she hears something that would startle others shw goes to see what it is.. She's got nose trouble LOL


----------



## DaisyNBuster

:shock:Thats a big beast!! I want!! I want!!!

and this.............






............Ouch i bet that hurt Fergi

Vickie


----------



## Fergi

Yay, a bunny my kids can ride like a Shetland pony:shock:I would love a bun that big, think of the great reaction you would get with that behemoth. So much more to pet and snuggle too, although I don't think I would want to keep it in pellets and hay, and can you imagine the size of the droppings:shock:. Flemish have big droppings as it is, probably need a dog pooper scooper for those ones! That would be a lot of fertilizer!

Fergi's mom


----------



## *nepo*

What a heavy bunny:shock:! I would go to the bunny when I'm scared instead of the bunny coming tome.


----------



## Carolyn

Now that we have Tina back, I thought I'd bring this post back. 

Seeing the cut on Fergi's hand stings because Ben is Over the Rainbow. 

* * * * *

I was trying to describe in a post how Cali flattens herself out when I pet her. I can't, for the Life of me, explain it. Can you? 

I know my Flemish Family on here knows what I'm talking about. Fergi knows it, Tina knows it, do you know it baby doshia and Pam? I_ know_ show rabbits knows it. 

show rabbits and Pamnock: Tina got Apollo (who ended up winning Best in Breed/Best in Show this summer) from a guy named Charles Bryant. He goes by Wooley Buggers and he's out of North Carolina. Wondered if the name rang a bell.

-Carolyn


----------



## babydoshia

Carolyn, I know exactly what you mean when you say she flattens herself. Murphy does this as well most times when I pet him.

I see it as him being submissive. Showing that he knows that I am above him. Sometimes though, when he is in a cocky mood he will not flatten when I pet him.

At first I thought that he was doing it because he was scared and was trying to be still so that I would not hurt him, but I know that he is far far far from being afraid of me.

I think it it just them being submissive. Not in a frightened way, but ina respectful way. If that makes sence.

JMO

-Madelon


----------



## Carolyn

I wholeheartedly agree, baby doshia. 

102% 

It's so cool to talk to people that understand it because it's _So Difficult_ to describe.

Of course I thought you'd know what I was talking about. 

Cali and Murphy are Cousins. :dude: :dude:


-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

Hey Fergi, 


Can you share with us the name of the rabbitry you got Diva from?

No worries if you don't want to.



-Carolyn


----------



## Fergi

Diva came from a brother and a sister that do 4H. I think that their name is Bunnyhills because the names on her pedigree for hersire, dam, grand sire, grand damare from Bunnyhills.

Diva doesn't have a tatto either so I don't have a number from them for that although all of her relatives have numbers.

How great is that! Three bunny relatives in the Flemish family on our board! It is a small world after all!

Fergi's mom


----------



## Carolyn

Fergi,

It's great you know Bunnyhills. :dude:

As Buck Jones says: "You never know where the day will go." (Is that correct, Buck?)

It'd be so uncanny if Pam or show rabbits knew of Bunnyhills. 

The Flemish World is a small world from what I gather. I've been chatting with show rabbits for a while now, never knowing that it's highly likely that my rabbit's ancestors are from her rabbitry. 

Do you have Diva's papers? If you do, what are her parent's weights? If you don't have her papers, can you get a copy?

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

I personally call what you're describing as a great big Apollo Puddle. How in the world a rabbit that big can lay so flat is beyond me. I love it though. We all kinda laugh at Apollo and see who can get him the lowest lol.

Tina


----------



## Fergi

Yep, I have her papers but it only lists weights for one grand sire which is 16 and then for her great grand sires and dams, these range from 16 to 19 lbs. I should try to contact her breeders and see what her parents weigh in at.

Fergi's mom


----------



## Carolyn

* * For those that aren't aware * *

The Best, most Notable Flemish Giant Breeders in the Country have gotten their herd from our own - "showrabbits". They have noted that"Showrabbits" puts them through quite a screening process and investigates the breeders background before releasing one of their offspring. 

* * * * * 

Showrabbits - as Pamnock said: "You give Breeders a Good Name."


-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

Fergi, 

That's excellent you have her papers! 

Definitely call the breeder and ask what her parents finally weighed in at. 

Showrabbits said AJ was still growing at 19 lbs. and it's highly likely that AJ and Cali are related. 

As showrabbits said: they grow for a year and a half, and then their growth slows down, but they continue to grow for 3-4 years.

* * * * 

Tina,

That's exactly how to describe it: A Puddle! 

There was a time when you were measuring Apollo's growth each month or so. Can you give us those weights or lengths? I forgot how much you figured he was growing per month.



-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

They truly are - Gentle Giants.

I've never met a more loving, happy, fun-loving, loyal animal in my life.



-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

Believe it or not Apollo has averaged a 2 pound weight gain. He has finally stopped gaining as of last month. He is now between 17-18 pounds. Fully stretched out he is almost 30'' long. He averaged about an inch and a half to two inches a month. I think Apollo has finally reached his adult size. He is now 1 year and 2 months old. I was hoping for a monster bunny. But then again, 17 pounds isn't exactly a light weight huh lol. 

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi

I've been wanting a Flemish, but 88lbs...that scares me. And with the way things seem to grow at my house,mine would be that big. My great dane is 212 lbs and 40" at the shoulder (60 lbs and 8" over average)!

I'm going to have to work on Shawn to get one once we move...he just gave in tonight and agreed to get a horse next winter...and it will need someone to share that barn with...yes, that seems like a good case to argue. LOL


----------



## Carolyn

dajeti2 wrote:


> Believe it or not Apollo has averaged a 2 pound weight gain. He has finally stopped gaining as of last month. He is now between 17-18 pounds. Fully stretched out he is almost 30'' long. He averaged about an inch and a half to two inches a month. I think Apollo has finally reached his adult size. He is now 1 year and 2 months old. I was hoping for a monster bunny. But then again, 17 pounds isn't exactly a lightweight huh lol.
> 
> Tina



showrabbits said that they grow for 1.5 years, then they slow down their growth, but continue to slowly grow for 3-4 years.

How old is Apollo?

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

Apollo is only 14 months old. The breeder we got Apollo from said to feed unlimited until he was 18 months old. I haven't seen any weight gain in over a month, so I figured he was done.I'm also going by his papers and his parents and grand parents weren't that big. All I can do is wait and see.





Tina


----------



## Carolyn

*laughs* 

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

Have any of you pulled a muscle when lifting your "Baby"?

*laughs*

-Carolyn


----------



## mndpnd2298

When I have my own house I want one of those huge rabbits.


----------



## dajeti2

There have been too many times that I've had to soak these old muscles. Those are the same days Apollo decides he wants to be carried instead of pushed in his stroller or walk.

Could you imagine trying to carry a Flemish in one of Buck's Bunny Packs. My back would never be the same lol

Who needs a gym when you have a Flemish.

Tina


----------



## babydoshia

Murphy doesnt like to be held. 

I want to carry my baby around the house but he wont have it. He'd rather walk himself.


----------



## Carolyn

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> There have been too many times that I've had to soak these old muscles. Those are the same days Apollo decides he wants to be carried instead of pushed in his stroller or walk.
> 
> Could you imagine trying to carry a Flemish in one of Buck's Bunny Packs. My back would never be the same lol
> 
> Who needs a gym when you have a Flemish.
> 
> Tina




I knew you'd be able to relate. When you do pick them up and struggle to get them to where you're both comfortable, they look at you like, "Cut out the drama! :X What's the struggle all about, just hold me." I adore Apollo's face in your avatar, Tina.

Baby doshia, you're probably better off with Murphy not liking to be held.

mndpnd: You won'tbe disappointed when you get a Flemish someday.They truly are Gentle Giants. 

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

Oh yes, I know that look all to well. I find it so amazing that these rabbits are totally convinced they weigh 2 pounds instead of close to 20. Perfect Example...I was at the local store and Apollo was with us. We had ordered our pizza and were waiting. Seeing as how it was a Sat. I was holding Apollo to keep him from getting stepped on. After about 10 minutes, my arms were so tired they were shaking lol. The guy behind the counter ( who happens to be a friend) starts laughing at me. I saidd ok Mr. Smarty here you go and I handed Apollo to him. Now this guy is 6 feet tall and big. The look on his face was priceless.

He looks at me and says dang woman how do you carry him around so long. Now Apollo's stroller is like American Express, I never leave home without it.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

*laughs*

That's great, Tina! 

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

Ever notice how a Flemish moves in slow motion compared to other rabbits?

First the front of the body binkies, and then the back of the body follows.

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

A 'normal' size rabit binky-blink and you've missed it completely

A 'giant' size rabbit binky-get a cup of coffee, finish theto do list, get the camera and snap a pic of your bunns hang time

then comes the skid/wipe out landing

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

*laughs*

How about when they're out and you 'lose' them. 

It seems impossible to lose a 15 lb. rabbit, but friends come over -Cali is out, and someone asks, "Where's Cali?" - and the search begins.

When we do find her, we notice she's been watching us the whole time.

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

HeyTina....


----------



## dajeti2

Luckily I don't have that problem. Apollo's white coat does exactly help him blend lol. The only place he can hide is under the Kitchen table, It's the only place big enough for him that's not blocked off.

Apollo in the snow is a TOTALLY different thing now. It's like playing "Where's Waldo?" He blends in really good lol.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> HeyTina....




RIGHT BACK ATYA...


----------



## rabbitgirl

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Have any of you pulled a muscle when lifting your "Baby"?
> 
> *laughs*
> 
> -Carolyn




YES!!! Strained wrist! Bad Bub!

Rose


----------



## ayglnu13

Hello I am new to this forum but i really wanted to post here.....I own a flemish giant....and holland lops....my flemish giant Nimue is like 7 holland lops...here are some pics to compare



the first one is my holland lop aerion


----------



## ayglnu13

and here is my flemish giant...and it is the same person holding them in both pics....


----------



## ayglnu13

sorry the pic above is so blurry...he likes to move ALOT



~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

Welcome Aboard Ayglnu13!



I also have a Holland Lop, and she rules her warren - including my Flemish Giant, Cali.

So happy to have you here!

Our Flemish Family is growing.



-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Luckily I don't have that problem. Apollo's white coat does exactly help him blend lol. The only place he can hide is under the Kitchen table, It's the only place big enough for him that's not blocked off.
> 
> Apollo in the snow is a TOTALLY different thing now. It's like playing "Where's Waldo?" He blends in really good lol.
> 
> Tina




Yes, it would be hard to miss that glowing white fur, no doubt. You're right about finding him in the snow.In one picture you took of the Snow Beast, it _was_ hard to see him. 

-Carolyn


----------



## rabbitgirl

*ayglnu13 wrote: *


> my flemish giant Nimue




ah, a Camelot buff!

Welcome! Love the names....and the adorable creatures that go with them!

Rose


----------



## dajeti2

Both your rabbits are beautiful. Niume is awesome. My Flemish Apollo is white also.

Apollo and I would would like to say WELCOME!!

I can't get over how many people now have Flemish. I can remember when I first joined and there were only two of us. It's so nice to have so many now.

Tina


----------



## ayglnu13

Rabbitgirl....haha i have like 50% of my pets names after Camelot, such as Merlin my fish, Gwenivere my rabbit, I had a rabbit named Morgause, and Nimue the Flemish, Arthor the Rabbit....haha i think i am obsessed


----------



## rabbitgirl

*ayglnu13 wrote:*


> Rabbitgirl....haha i have like 50% of my pets names after Camelot, such as Merlin my fish, Gwenivere my rabbit, I had a rabbit named Morgause, and Nimue the Flemish, Arthor the Rabbit....haha i think i am obsessed




Definitely.

Cool names they had back then....hehe

Rose


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*ayglnu13 wrote:*


> Rabbitgirl....haha i have like 50% of my pets names after Camelot, such as Merlin my fish, Gwenivere my rabbit, I had a rabbit named Morgause, and Nimue the Flemish, Arthor the Rabbit....haha i think i am obsessed




***********************************************************


Welcome to the forum Ayglnu13,

And you are.... The Lady of the Lake.........hehe. I like Aerion, I'm a sucker forcute eyes. Wait until Dajeti2 sees Nimue, just can't wait to hear her comments.

Edit: ops sorry, I missed your earlierpost Dajeti2.

Rainbows!


----------



## dajeti2

Pet_Bunny, not a problem. I really can't get over all the Flemish on the board now. Amazing.

Ayglnu13, I can't get over how much our boys look alike. How much does Nimue weigh? How old is he? I just want to scoop him up and give him a Flemish size hug lol.

Tina

Lissa, Be warned dear, Flemish are addictive.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

"...Flemish are addictive." -Tina


* * * * *

You're not Kidding, Tina! 



-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu

I want Nimue! Wow what a bunny. How long have you had him? I have a Flemish buck named Vash. Flemish are addictive aren't they?


----------



## dajeti2

Athena has been on my mind more so than usual lately. I got to thinking about how much fun having two Flemish was.I'm working on getting two girls and possibly another little guy within this year. 

I was wondering how many of ya'll are Multi-Flemish homes or are considering more than one Flemish. Crazy question I know but I'm curious.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

The only thing that holds me back, Tina, is the amount of space.

Other than that, I'd have as many as my home could take.

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

I would have tons of Flemishes if i couldbut...i dont think my mom would be very happy about that! Lets see I have had him since June of 2004 so less then a year,so he is about 11 months old. And he weighs a whopping 22lbs...sometimes it is super hard to carry him ANYWHERE! He has a girl name because when we went to pick "her" up the breeder told us "she" was a girl...so i named her Nimue. But a few months down the road we were having territorial problems between him and my dad. Nimue HATED my dad! The second my dad would walk in he would run over to him and try to bite his leg...so my dad said that we had to get him fixed. And it worked! So far we have had no more territorial problems....but my parents are still very afraid of him....i just have to keep telling them that he is just a big ball of mush! My mom cant understand why I like my flemish so much...she thinks that in order for a rabbit to benice it has to be little...HA! I wouldnt live without my Flemish....he is just a baby in a big bunnies body.

Here is another pic of him, we had this taken at petsmart. He was like 5 months here.


----------



## Carolyn

Wow! What a gorgeous picture of Nimue. 

Can't blame people for being intimidated by them. Did you read Tina's story about Apollo and the telephone man? It's hysterical. 

I had adopted Cali from a girl on this forum because they couldn't keep her. She flew in from California, and when I took a look at her in her travel cage, I thought to myself, "What did I get myself into?" I was hoping that she was every bit as sweet as her first mom said she was. Low and behold, she's even better. 

When many of my friends first met Cali, I had to convince them that she's running up to them because she's excited to meet them, not because she wanted to bite their finger off.

22 lbs?!:shock: Good Lord! Well, I guess she's hard to carry sometimes!

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

Thanks for ansering ya'll. I mentioned I wanted about six Flemish and my hubby

freaked out. He said one was enough and I said no way.So I thought I'd ask ya'll while he tries to locate a straight jacket.

CArolyn, I love theway Cali *oops* the Puppy sort of freaked you out the first time you met. That is so funny. She is such a love bug. I know you would. But between King Cool, Miss 'TTude,and the Puppy, you got your hands full-literally.

Ayglnu13, Nimue is so handsome. The orange of the pumpkins really shows off his white coat. :shock:22 lbs., Apollo weighs 18 and seems to be holding.Have you considered a stroller to help make getting him around easier?

Cinnabun, I am sure that one day you will get your Flemish. Just have faith.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu

22lbs? Great googly moogly! He is quite the looker, Ayglnu13.

Tina, I know what you mean about wanting more than one Flemish. Can you imagine how spoiled they would be?Oh, and the sound (and sight)of multiple Flemish running up to greet you at snack time?


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

OH!

This is too much! Now even I must think about having a Flemish!



Raspberry


----------



## ayglnu13

Ya Nimue's parents were 25lbs (buck) and 20lbs(doe) so he could get even bigger! i asked the vet if this size was normal and she said it was because he is "Big Boned" He is such abig boy! 

Carolyn- I just read that story this morning, i was DYING laughing! It was soo funny that i called my mom over to read it. She said she knows how that guy feels! 

Tina- I have never seen a flemish in a stroller....but now i am seriously considering it! I have always wanted to bring him to my brothers soccer games, but it is kinda hard to carry him around all the time! He would probably fill the stroller up! 

This is Mr. Nim compared the size of the piano...


----------



## Carolyn

Nim is just gorgeous. 

Check out Apollo's "wheels".






-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu

*ayglnu13 wrote:*


> Ya Nimue's parents were 25lbs (buck) and 20lbs (doe) so he could get even bigger! i asked the vet if this size was normal and she said it was because he is "Big Boned" He is such abig boy!
> 
> ...


He is such a pretty boy! I just want to borrow *cough* steal *cough* both him and Apollo.

Tina, how do you get Apollo to stay in the stroller? Flemish owners want to know...


----------



## ayglnu13

Ya i cant see Nim sitting in a stroller for to long...he would probably want to run around!


----------



## Carolyn

I'm sureCali would take to a stroller. She's LAZY!! 

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

Believe it or not it was easy. I let him mark it before I ever tried putting him in it, thought it would help if it smelled like him. I loaded up diaper bag and the camera first. I put his harness on him and away we went.

I think that the motion is what kept him from jumping at first. He had a few accidents at first but we figured it out.Now he'll scatrch at the back to let me know to stop. He jumps out, does his thing, then either jumps back in or when he's in a 'pamper me' mood I put him back in.

Now I really do think he looks at it as his travel carrier. He loves to be in it. It also doesn't hurt that now he's level with human hands...all the better to pet him with lol.

I must admit, the stroller has enabled me to bring Apollo places I probably never would have if I didn't have it. 

Flemish & Strollers = no pulled muscles

Tina


----------



## dajeti2

NOw now Carolyn,

We both know my niece is not lazy. She has Tucker and Fauna to contend with. We love them both dearly but wouldn't they wear you out all that glaring and pouting.

Poor Cali, you are so misunderstood. Maybe we can talk your mom into sending you on vacation, like to my house, for like um ...ever

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu

Thanks! Don't have any kids, but a giant parking garage flea market usually has strollers for sale for only $15. Does your stroller have the leg holes or is it for really little babies to just lay inside?


----------



## Carolyn

dajeti2 wrote:


> NOw now Carolyn,
> 
> We both know my niece is not lazy. She has Tucker and Fauna to contend with. We love them both dearly but wouldn't they wear you out all that glaring and pouting.
> 
> Poor Cali, you are so misunderstood. Maybe we can talk your mom into sending you on vacation, like to my house, for like um ...ever
> 
> Tina




BAGGED! 

It won't happen again, Tina. 

* * * * * *

Jenn, 

She even carries a diaper bag with her with all of his 'necessities'. 

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

i would love to push Nim in a stroller...but once i walked my flemish down the road...and my neighbors were laughing at me...it was kinda awkward...so i am a little worried about what would happen if i walked nim down the road in a stroller












Mr. Nim taking a nap in his favorite place....behind the water jugs....


----------



## dajeti2

Jenniblu, Apollo's stroller is the kind with the leg holes. I put the footrest up and recline it all the way. That way he can stretch out.




In this one he's turning around so he can stretch out for this family to love on him. I found this one at a yard sale

I was painfully shy, but walking Apollo around the park, well walking him anywhere, I had no choice but to overcome. So I say why worry what others think. As long as you and your bunny are having a good time that's all that matters. Right?

I strongly reccomend a stroller. I am still training Apollo for pet therapy and they wanted me to put him in a basket...could you imagine.So we can use the stroller with some wwee wee pads and blankets.

Tina

Yes Apollo does have an honest to goodness Diaper bag


----------



## Jenniblu

Thanks Tina! BTW, I emailed you.


----------



## dajeti2

Oh ok, I'll go check it now. You are very welcome.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

wee wee pads?





Good Lord!

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

I think they call em' puppy training pads. Those little blue pad things. It beats having to strip his stroller done to bare ones when he has an accident cuz mom don't stop quick enough lol

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

yup...'k.

Works for me!

I'll keep it in mind in case I use a stroller. 

I think Buck Jones can visualize Cali in a stroller. What the heck! If we take her out on the boardwalk, it would save her Lazy Bones a lot of exercise And - keep her dry at the same time.

Crazy as it sounds, I think you're onto something here, Tina.



-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

Sounds crazy but I swear by them and buyI buy inbulk. I like that he doesn't have to sit in his accident. I can take it out right away and put in a clean one. I also keep some for in the car when we take him with us. What better to carry all the neccessities than in his/her own







diaper bag.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu

Oh do any Flemish owners feel bad for their buns because most rabbit supplies (cottages, houses, beds, etc.) are too small for them? I looked at a rabbit stop booklet today and was justwondering.


----------



## dajeti2

I know I do.

I end up having to buy all of Apollo's things in the cat or dog section. His harness is for cats and his leash is for dogs. I usually can't get anything from the bunny section except for yogurt drops.

Tina


----------



## ayglnu13

Ya i always have to buy in the Dog section, someone bought me an XL bunny harnessforchristmas andit doesnt even go half way around him. And when we went to go buy him acage we couldnt find one that was any where near big enough for him. Sowe built him one, 5ftx5ft, it was really expensive, but well worth it!






Mr. Nim just sayin Hello to all his fellow Flemishes!


----------



## Jenniblu

Tina said I should post this story for you fellow flemish owners out there: 

Vash has been on a mission to destroy my ARBA hanbook for the past few days (chewing). Well, you will not believe what he didlast night... HE PEED ON THE ARBA BOOK!He hates the book cause I had it stuffed under somethrow pillows on the couch. He must have dug under the pillows and pulled it out because it was laying out in the open when I found it. Imagine me picking it up thinking "I know I hid this book, why is it out...hmm, it's wet...wait *sniff sniff*that's pee!"

So, I fussed at him and put him back in his cage (laughing the whole time).When Iasked him why he was being such a naughty bunny and peeing on the book, hegot right in his litterbox and peed in it. Oh, he is looking so pitiful in his cage right now. Guess Vash can be a softy too when he needs to be. Ignoring the sad pitiful rabbit looks for now.

*VASH 1 ARBA 0*

I will order another book when I renew my membership this month.


----------



## Carolyn

That's Hysterical, Jenn!



Hello Back, Mr. Nim.



I'm right there in the dog section of the pet stores, and the like, when shopping for things for Cali. I don't even try to goin to the rabbit section when I have something in mind for her. 

TSC has a nice selection of horse supplies as well. Thinking if Cali gets any bigger, I'll be shopping in there next.:shock:

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

I love it. I went to bed thinking aboutwhat he did.

Poor Vash is trying tospare you from trying to "Raise A BetterRabbit". You can't improve on perfection. 

Come here Vashy,

We still love you baby.

**************************************************



Mr.Nim! 

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu

*Hey Nim!!! I go to the dog sectionsto buy things, but I wish they made XXL sizedrabbit-specific stuff like the wooden rabbit houses with the cute little cut-out holes in them.*

*A**glnu13 wrote: *


> Ya i always have to buy in the Dog section, some one bought mean XL bunny harnessforchristmas and it doesnt even go half way around him. And when we went to go buy him a cage we couldnt find one that was any where near big enough for him. So we built him one, 5ftx5ft, it was really expensive, but well worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Nim just sayin Hello to all his fellow Flemishes!


Tina, you'll keep saying you love him until he pees on THE TRUCK.


----------



## dajeti2

I have a question.

What's a good travel carrier for Flemish. I'm going To the Boathouse Bunnies Party. I need something that will fit in the trunk of my car but is big enough for Apollo. I may need more than one too and I'm at a loss. Dog crates?

any ideas?

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

Funny you mentioned it, Tina, because I was thinking about that the other night. The only thing I could come up with in my mind was a dog crate. 

I've got to figure that out too because as it stands, I have nothing for Cali at the moment.

It's going to be so excellent to have you and all the other wonderful folks together at that party! I just signed off on the rental, security, and rooms for rent this past week.

:dude:

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

*Jenniblu wrote: *

Tina, you'll keep saying you love him until he pees on THE TRUCK.




Vash peeing on The Truck may not be a bad thing....hmmmm....Vash would be here to do the deed....and pee cleans off....OK.

I could

and

on Vash and Apollo.



Tina


----------



## Carolyn

Side Note: Cali loves the plastic bag that holds the hay more than the hay itself. :? 

What a bird!

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

Do you think a collapsable dog crate would be enough for Apollo. I'm not too worried about the actual tripuo, he either sleeps, looks out the window or lays in my lap.

Would a Medium sized dog crate be ok for a baby flemish? Or are there options I've not thought about?

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

Hi Tina,

The collapsible cage would be perfect. I think you'll have to have two medium dog cages if you're picking up the babies though. 

Can't think of anything else that you can easily move around and store, as well as something that's big enough. 

Lord knows that you'll need more room for packing the buns and all their goodies than you will your own bag of clothes.



-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

*

GreatNews!

*

I did some research and contacted three Flemish breeders. I told them I was looking for a doe I could use for show and breeding. I got two emails from two different breeders. 

One breeder will have a light gray and the other breeder will have both a light gray and a steel gray. I will be getting the girls in July, while at the Boathouse Bunny Party. I'm leaning towards the one breeder only because I'd rather not make two trips but if I have to that's fine too.

My son Jeremy loves Greece and has decided that our Flemish are all going to have Greek names. We have picked out names for the girls:

Adara, for the Light Gray doe, it means Beauty

Damara, for the Steel Gray doe, it means Gentle.

So much to do so little time. 

Tina


----------



## dajeti2

*Carolyn wrote: *

Lord knows that you'll need more room for packing the buns and all their goodies than you will your own bag of clothes.



-Carolyn

You ain't lyin' lol. Between Apollo's diaper bag, A diaper bag for each of the girls, strollers, cages, food, hay, emergengy kits,portable playpen... maybe I need to rent a van instead of a car

Plus stuff for us humans...hmmmm...wonder if I can rent a moving van lol.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

If I hadn'theard it all, I sure have by now!

-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu

Yeah, Tina!!! You make sure to post some pictures of your new bunny family!


----------



## Fergi

I am so excited for you Tina, and Jeremy as well,more heavy buns to lug around! The names you guys have picked out are awesome...I especially like Damara, lol, sounds a little like my bun Samara (means protected my God).

Now I really want to go to the boathouse party!! I wonder if there is anyway we could work it...hmmmm.

Fergi's mom


----------



## dajeti2

Thank you so much Jennniblu and Fergi. I am still in a very happy state of shock.

I am so excited. I can't believe it. I got the last email and Jeremy and I were dancing around the living room. I've already started getting things ready for them. I'll be ordering their cages and a new one for Apollo within the month.

With that many big babies around, I think I can cancel my gym membership lol. 

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

Tina,

I can _not_ believe you suggested gettinga baby Flemish, pretending it to be mine, and then hiding the baby in Buck's vehicle when he leaves the Boathouse Party.



* * * * *

Fergi,

We'llbe sure to pick up theBaby Flemish'sin time so they can join us at the Boathouse Party. Would_love_ to have you.



-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Tina,
> 
> I can _not_ believe you suggested gettinga baby Flemish, pretending it to be mine, and then hiding the baby in Buck's vehicle when he leaves the Boathouse Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn




Now you know that's not nice.

I just saidwe'll_get_ Buck the Gray one.oopps...shhh

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

I didn't hear (or see) you say anything! 





-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I didn't hear (or see) you say anything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn




Now you know that's just plain wrong. How could you leave me hanging like that.

Sad

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

I thought I was protectin you!

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> Tina said I should post this story for you fellow flemish owners out there:
> 
> Vash has been on a mission to destroy my ARBA hanbook for the past few days (chewing). ... HE PEED ON THE ARBA BOOK!





> *VASH1 ARBA 0*





This still cracks me up!



-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

I'm sorry Carolyn, I should have known better. I love that Vash story.To funny.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

No tears!





-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu

*Carolyn wrote:*


> *Jenniblu wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Tina said I should post this story for you fellow flemish owners out there:
> 
> Vash has been on a mission to destroy my ARBA hanbook for the past few days (chewing). ... HE PEED ON THE ARBA BOOK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VASH1 ARBA 0*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This still cracks me up!
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn
Click to expand...

He was protesting the commercial rabbit raisingsection of the book...


----------



## Carolyn

He's such a cool rabbit, Jenn. I have giggled more times about that story than you know.



-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> *Carolyn wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Jenniblu wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Tina said I should post this story for you fellow flemish owners out there:
> 
> Vash has been on a mission to destroy my ARBA hanbook for the past few days (chewing). ... HE PEED ON THE ARBA BOOK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VASH1 ARBA 0*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This still cracks me up!
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was protesting the commercial rabbit raisingsection of the book...
Click to expand...

Jenniblu,

That is too funny. Whenever I need a pick me up I read this story. Cracks me up every time. Vash is one Cool RAbbit. Give the big guy a kiss for me.

Tina

p.s. feel free toshare more Vash stories and pics.


----------



## Carolyn

We _definitely_ need more pictures of Vash and Mr. Nim.

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

More Good News!

I am also going to be getting a baby boy in July. His name will be Atlas(Titan)-a Steel Gray buck. I can't wait to get my babies. Four months seems like such a long time. 

Tina


----------



## ayglnu13

> We _definitely_ need more pictures of Vash and Mr. Nim.
> 
> -Carolyn




Nim is definitely not one to displease his fans!






I took these pictures last night, but for some reason the camera made his eyes look like they were on fire....i dont know why it did that, ha weird,so just ignore it i guess.

________________

Takin a nap with sister










Explorin and showing my bunny butt!










Comin down to get a yoggie from my mommy






I'm gonna get you!








Posin for the camera!






makin the bed






sleeping in the bed!






going into a binky!!!






I am gorgeous arnt I?


----------



## Jenniblu

I just love Nimue's ears - they are so cute.


----------



## Jenniblu

*Carolyn wrote:*


> *Jenniblu wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Tina said I should post this story for you fellow flemish owners out there:
> 
> Vash has been on a mission to destroy my ARBA hanbook for the past few days (chewing). ... HE PEED ON THE ARBA BOOK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VASH1 ARBA 0*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This still cracks me up!
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn
Click to expand...

I present "The Book" --


----------



## sandhills_rabbits

I've been away for the last several days, and just got caught up on this thread. Everyone's giant fur-babies are so beautiful! I love flemish, and hope to get a couple by this summer. I thought i'd post some new pictures of Amaretto, who is a flemish-holland cross. She is my BIG baby, and has decided that she no longer wants to be confined to a hutch. Now she roams around my house,and has pretty much decided that she is going to share my daughter's bedroom..... no matter what my daughter thinks about the situation! 

Here's some pics of amaretto..... I'll try and get some better ones of us holding the big girl later.


----------



## BunnyMommy

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> I just love Nimue's ears - they are so cute.




Yes! Yes! These are the most MAGNIFICENT ears!!! ...


----------



## JimD

*ayglnu13 wrote: *


> I took these pictures last night, but for some reason the camera made his eyes look like they were on fire....i dont know why it did that, ha weird,so just ignore it i guess.




It's the flash that causes the "redeyeeffect". 

A camera with "redeye reduction" helps somewhat, however I find that turning off the flash and using natural lighting and/or abundant available light (aka.. ..lotts a lights turned on in the room)provides the best results.

:~) Jim


----------



## dajeti2

Jenniblu,








I needed that laugh. Thanks.

***************************

Ayglnu13, Thank you Thank you Thank you

I love his ears. He is so photogenic. Apollo's eyes do the same thing in pics. I love this one.






What a face.

***************************************

Sandhills, Awww. Amaretto is absolutely gorgeous. I love her markings. What a doll.






That spot by her nose would get millions of kisses. Give her one from me.

OHH, how many Flemish do you think you'll get? Any idea what colors. This is so exciting.

Tina


----------



## ayglnu13

> It's the flash that causes the "redeyeeffect".
> 
> A camera with "redeye reduction" helps somewhat, however I find that turning off the flash and using natural lighting and/or abundant available light (aka.. ..lotts a lights turned on in the room)provides the best results.
> 
> :~) Jim




Ha ya i thought the red eye reduction thing would work, but those pics were taken with the red eye reduction. And when I take pictures without a flash it makes the picture blurry when he moves....i have such a nodd camera....


----------



## JimD

*ayglnu13 wrote:*


> Ha ya i thought the red eye reduction thing would work, but those pics were taken with the red eye reduction. And when I take pictures with out a flash it makes the picture blurry when he moves....i have such an odd camera....


With your flash on.. ..the shutter speed is preset to a fast speed.

When you turn off the flash the shutter speed will slow down to capture more light, and this results in the blurry pic.

Try to have as much light available as possible and the blur should be greatly reduced. Sometimes I'll even bring some extra lamps or lighting into the room when we take pictures. 

My buns hate the flash and usually start thumping after the 2nd or 3rd pic taken.

:~) Jim


----------



## Jenniblu

Look at her "beauty mark" Amaretto is a "beauty."


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*JimD wrote:*


> *ayglnu13 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ya i thought the red eye reduction thing would work, but those pics were taken with the red eye reduction. And when I take pictures with out a flash it makes the picture blurry when he moves....i have such an odd camera....
> 
> 
> 
> With your flash on.. ..the shutter speed is preset to a fast speed.
> 
> When you turn off the flash the shutter speed will slow down to capture more light, and this results in the blurry pic.
> 
> Try to have as much light available as possible and the blur should be greatly reduced. Sometimes I'll even bring some extra lamps or lighting into the room when we take pictures.
> 
> My buns hate the flash and usually start thumping after the 2nd or 3rd pic taken.
> 
> :~) Jim
Click to expand...

Red eye reduction only works when the subject is looking directly at the camera. Even then when a subject has very large pupils you quite often still get the red eye. I'm very familiar with how to reduce the chance of it happening and with one of my daughters who has eyes as big as saucers I get it every single time I take a photo of her. I just use my software to remove it.:?Also with bunnies eyes being on the sides of their heads,they are almost never going to be looking just right at you!

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

Thank you so much for Mr. Nim's pictures! They were Great. I particularly love the one where he's striking a pose. What a babe! 

Thank him for not letting his fans down. Of course you realize that we haven't had enough, right?

* * * * *

Sandhills, 

Amaretto is gorgeous. I love how Jenn mentioned the Beauty Marks. SO True! Tell us more about your 'little one'.

* * * * *

Jenn,

The book! *Laughing* I guess Vash has made it quite clear what he things of ARBA. :shock:

He's not a subtle chap, is he? 

* * * * * *

Some of you know, and some don't, that Cali is Sooo Sensitive. I can't get angry with her because she takes it Very Much to Heart. The first time I yelled at her, she jumped into my lap the moment I sat down, and put her head down on my lap in shame and kissed my hand. I felt horrible. (Tucker could care less when he gets in trouble, and Fauna acts like she doesn't know her name. Completely ignores me.)

The second time I used the 'authoritive tone of voice' with her, it took me 10 minutes to calm her down and reassure her that I love her as she sat on my lap and kissed me.

It was around 10:30 at night the other night, and Cali had hopped into her cage. I was watching t.v. and all of the sudden I heard this,*crash...psssssshhhh*. I look over, and my baby girl had accidentally tipped her ceramic bowl and food was all over the floor of her cage. 

I wasn't mad, but I sure didn't feel like dealing with it at that time of night, but of course, I had to. I whined out her name as I rolled my eyes and got up. "Tsk. Callllliiii!" She immediately started eating the pellets off of the floor of the cage as quickly as she could, with her eyes on me the whole time. My poor girl! She was so sorry. I went over to the cage, and I said, "It's okay, Girl. *petting her, of course,until she calmed down* It's alright." 

As I started sweeping up the food, she chased my hand with kisses.



-Carolyn


----------



## *nepo*

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Some of you know, and some don't, that Cali is Sooo Sensitive. I can't get angry with her because she takes it Very Much to Heart. The first time I yelled at her, she jumped into my lap the moment I sat down, and put her head down on my lap in shame and kissed my hand. I felt horrible. (Tucker could care less when he gets in trouble, and Fauna acts like she doesn't know her name. Completely ignores me.)
> 
> The second time I used the 'authoritive tone of voice' with her, it took me 10 minutes to calm her down and reassure her that I love her as she sat on my lap and kissed me.
> 
> It was around 10:30 at night the other night, and Cali had hopped into her cage. I was watching t.v. and all of the sudden I heard this,*crash...psssssshhhh*. I look over, and my baby girl had accidentally tipped her ceramic bowl and food was all over the floor of her cage.
> 
> I wasn't mad, but I sure didn't feel like dealing with it at that time of night, but of course, I had to. I whined out her name as I rolled my eyes and got up. "Tsk. Callllliiii!" She immediately started eating the pellets off of the floor of the cage as quickly as she could, with her eyes on me the whole time. My poor girl! She was so sorry. I went over to the cage, and I said, "It's okay, Girl. *petting her, of course, until she calmed down* It's alright."
> 
> As I started sweeping up the food, she chased my hand with kisses.
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn


I didn't know that! That's so sweet


----------



## Carolyn

I can't get mad around her, Nepo.

She takes Everything so personally.

She's such a baby-girl. 



-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

Carolyn,

I swear I get teary eyed every time I hear about it. My poor poor niece. So sensitive bless her heart.

I wonder if it's a Flemish thing? Are most of them this sensitive?

I was talking to CArolyn on the phone one night and Apollo was up on hubby's couch. He left 2 _cocoa puffs_ for hubby to find in the morning. All I said was you had better get down, you know bwtter than that. I can't believe you just did that.

Carolyn was laughing. I told her you watch. He'll go pout for about 2 minutes(sure did-under the kitchen table) and he'll come running in here kissing up. Sure enough 2 minutes went by and as I'm talking to Carolyn I get a face full of Apollo. I sweet talked to him and loved on him. I got chin marked and kisses. It was only after he knew 100% that I wasn't mad at him would he go play.

Tina


----------



## sandhills_rabbits

Carolyn wrote:


> Sandhills,
> 
> Amaretto is gorgeous. I love how Jenn mentioned the Beauty Marks. SO True! Tell us more about your 'little one'.
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> 
> Some of you know, and some don't, that Cali is Sooo Sensitive. I can't get angry with her because she takes it Very Much to Heart. The first time I yelled at her, she jumped into my lap the moment I sat down, and put her head down on my lap in shame and kissed my hand. I felt horrible. (Tucker could care less when he gets in trouble, and Fauna acts like she doesn't know her name. Completely ignores me.)
> 
> The second time I used the 'authoritive tone of voice' with her, it took me 10 minutes to calm her down and reassure her that I love her as she sat on my lap and kissed me.
> 
> It was around 10:30 at night the other night, and Cali had hopped into her cage. I was watching t.v. and all of the sudden I heard this,*crash...psssssshhhh*. I look over, and my baby girl had accidentally tipped her ceramic bowl and food was all over the floor of her cage.
> 
> I wasn't mad, but I sure didn't feel like dealing with it at that time of night, but of course, I had to. I whined out her name as I rolled my eyes and got up. "Tsk. Callllliiii!" She immediately started eating the pellets off of the floor of the cage as quickly as she could, with her eyes on me the whole time. My poor girl! She was so sorry. I went over to the cage, and I said, "It's okay, Girl. *petting her, of course, until she calmed down* It's alright."
> 
> As I started sweeping up the food, she chased my hand with kisses.
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn



Thanks for the compliments on Amaretto and her beauty mark, everyone!I'll be sure to tell her what everyone said.... I'm sure that it will make her day! 

Carolyn, it sounds like Cali is such a tender-hearted little dear!!What a sensitive soul she must be! Are flemish rabbits usually like this? 

I know that Amaretto, even with her big size, acts more timid and reserved then my smaller bunnies do. We have a special tone of voice and a way of talking to her that is a little different, because we have to make her feel very safe and calm. Our other buns arent as "touchy"and sensitive as she is. I've always thought it was probably due to her care at the petshop or from the breeder that sold her to the pet store, but now i'm thinking it's just the way she is.


----------



## Carolyn

It seems to be a characteristic of the Flemish,Annie. (That said, don't want anyone jumping on me for saying that otherbreeds aren't sensitive. They are.) Flemish are dubbed as "Gentle Giants"becauseof their demeanor.

Amaretto is a Love, both by personality and by looks. I love how you have to watch how you say something to her as well.





-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

Poor Armaretto. She sounds so sweet. Another tender hearted girl. I'm finding this to be a very interesting. So many people I've talked to have said the bigger the bunny the easier the feelings get hurt. I wonder why.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu

They do seem sensitive. I rarely get upset at Vash's antics, but when I fuss at him he either runs up to me for a reassuring pat or hops away into his cage and pouts. I told him last nightthat he was not allowed onmy electric throw (in case he would nibble it)and he immediately hopped off and ran over and buried his head in my lap.


----------



## Spiced77

awwww that's so sweet Carolyn! my two could care less if they get in trouble..in fact, i get the butt if i talk to them in the you've-been-bad-tone.. they're never sorry lol


----------



## LuvaBun

Carolyn, what a sweetie Cali is. I love reading all about the Flemish on this post - their characters sound so amazing, and they are all such good lookers._ Jan


----------



## ayglnu13

My poor Nimue! Last night he was playing on the couch and he jumped off ontoour hardwood floorand broke part of his toenail! There was blood EVERYWHERE! I ran over to pick him up, he was so sad/hurt you could see it in his eyes, my poor baby! I got the Quikstop and the bleeding subsided but he was hurting a lot so he just sat on my lap (while i held tissues over this foot) and snuggled....I have never seen my Nimue so sad, it made me really sad



When i put him in his cage a while later he started cleaning himself and he must have opened the cut a little bit and he got blood all over his white face!! Poor little guy looked orange. If his foot isnt looking OK this morning its off to the vet we go!


----------



## dajeti2

Oh no, poor Nimue. Thank goodness you were there. Poor big guy. I hope he's feeling better. Give the big guy a hug from Apollo and me.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

Ohhh, Nimue.



Poor little mon. What a babe. If you have any NutriCal, you might want to give him a bit. Pain can cause stress, so it couldn't hurt to have it to give his immune system a boost.

Give him a hug and kiss from me. I'm sure you felt it rightalong with him, Anglnu. 

* * * * *

Thanks Spiced and Jan for your comments. I'm so glad you stop in and check out our stories. Spiced, my other two can _Care Less_ about me correcting them. Tucker beats feet only to return to the place where his crimes occurred and resume the task. Fauna pretends she doesn't know her name.





-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Ohhh, Nimue.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little mon. What a babe. If you have any NutriCal, you might want to give him a bit. Pain can cause stress, so it couldn't hurt to have it to give his immune system a boost.
> 
> Give him a hug and kiss from me. I'm sure you felt it rightalong with him, Anglnu.




Thanks for the tip I'll be sure to do that!

~Amy+Nimue~


----------



## Carolyn

Dear Friends,

Cali is Frrrreakin Out tonight. She is not a thumper, but in the middle of the night last night she was, and tonight she was so unsettled and thumping, I was concerned about her heart rate.

Nothing is different from her normal routine. 

I'm pretty sure that it's the weather that's changing and it's really upsetting her. Just as in the Tsunami tragedy, no animals were found dead. They knew to run to the high ground. 

The weatherman has been advising us of a storm that they're not sure of...either snow, sleet, or ice. Cali has been upset all night. It occurred to me that the storm might be her way of telling us that we're in danger. Sat her down, told her that the worst that could happen is to lose electricity and that we'd still be okay, and now, she is as calm as can be. 

I know it sounds bizarre, but that's me!

Whatever the reason, she's Cali again since I had my chat with her.

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

I don't find it bizare at all.

I had very similar experiences with Apollo. He knew a hawk moved into the area last summer days before anyone ever saw or heard it.

There have been alot of times actually that a storm that was only supposed to get a light dusting of snow, dumped 3-5'' on us. I always knew something was wonky because Apollo wouls look right at me thump and run to the back corner of his cage. I do the same thing you did Carolyn, I talk to him, let him know we'll be ok no matter what.

I have to come to almost rely on Apollo giving me the heads up. Where I live so much as three inches and we're stuck. No school road sare closed and our onlystore doesn't open. So if Apollo gets upset, my hubby runs to town and stocks up on necessities.

Tina


----------



## Bramble Briar86

Carolyn wrote:

It was around 10:30 at night the other night, and Cali had hopped into her cage. I was watching t.v. and all of the sudden I heard this,*crash...psssssshhhh*. I look over, and my baby girl had accidentally tipped her ceramic bowl and food was all over the floor of her cage. 

I wasn't mad, but I sure didn't feel like dealing with it at that time of night, but of course, I had to. I whined out her name as I rolled my eyes and got up. "Tsk. Callllliiii!" She immediately started eating the pellets off of the floor of the cage as quickly as she could, with her eyes on me the whole time. My poor girl! She was so sorry. I went over to the cage, and I said, "It's okay, Girl. *petting her, of course,until she calmed down* It's alright." 

As I started sweeping up the food, she chased my hand with kisses.



-Carolyn 
What a sweet heart, i had no idea that rabbits were that sensitive! I knew they were extremely intelligent. But, i never saw heard of such devotion, she must really love you, Carolyn!

ELlie


----------



## Jenniblu

Bumping for Tiny's Mom.


----------



## TinysMom

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> Bumping for Tiny's Mom.




Thanks so much! I appreciate it.

While I was reading all these pages and learning so much - Tiny was busy on his own. I think he heard my gasp about "unlimited feeding until 18 months??" because here is what I found him doing



That's a brand new bag of greens he's eating - I'd put them ON TOP of the couch so I could work on them after I checked out the board....


----------



## TinysMom

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Apollo is only 14 months old. The breeder we got Apollo from said to feed unlimited until he was 18 months old. I haven't seen any weight gain in over a month, so I figured he was done. I'm also going by his papers and his parents and grand parents weren't that big. All I can do is wait and see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tina


Um...unlimited what? Everything? Even greens? Or do you feed him greens? I'd love to hear how much he was eating as I feel like Tiny is trying to eat us out of house and home. I'm considering just dropping him off at the Walmart produce section in the morning and picking him up again at nighttime. 

Tiny gets unlimited pellets (if he doesn't dump them) and unlimited hay...and lots of greens.

Tinys Mom


----------



## Jenniblu

Unlimited pellets and hay.

ETA - If you want you can just drop Tiny off at my house...forever. He's a handsome one.


----------



## Carolyn

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> Unlimited pellets and hay.
> 
> ETA - If you want you can just drop Tiny off at my house...forever. He's a handsome one.




Think before you take her up on that offer, Tiny's Mom. Did you see how she dressed Vash?? 

Disgraceful!

-Carolyn


----------



## TinysMom

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> Unlimited pellets and hay.
> 
> ETA - If you want you can just drop Tiny off at my house...forever. He's a handsome one.




Oh no.....Tiny has definitely won my heart and is my forever bunny.

However, I do have one little problem. You see, I was really"bonding" with Tiny - rubbing behind his ears and his forehead, etc -when Tio (my Netherland Dwarf) - came up and got jealous and started giving me bunny kisses and butting against me. I'd go to pet Tio w/ my other hand and he'd run off.

How can a gal love (well...pet) two bunnies at once? 

Fortunately - no fights broke out - and it looked like I almost put Tiny to sleep - he had a smile on his face and his eyes were almost all closed.

Bunny love - it's such a great thing.

Tiny's Mom


----------



## DaisyNBuster

> Bunny love - it's such a great thing.
> 
> Tiny's Mom


Tiny's Mom I have never heard a truer word said!

-----------------------------------

You know all you Flemish Mummy's and Daddy's are making me very jealous. The amount of members that own one is rapidly growing. So I might just use that as an excuse to get one. I can just see it now,"but honey everyone else on the board has one, you wouldn't want me to be left out would you?"

Vickie


----------



## Jenniblu

*DaisyNBuster wrote: *


> Bunny love - it's such a great thing.
> 
> Tiny's Mom
> 
> 
> 
> Tiny's Mom I have never heard a truer word said!
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> You know all you Flemish Mummy's and Daddy's are making me very jealous. The amount of members that own one is rapidly growing. So I might just use that as an excuse to get one. I can just see it now,"*but honey everyone else on the board has one, you wouldn't want me to be left out would you?*"
> 
> Vickie
Click to expand...

Best excuse yet.


----------



## TinysMom

Well, we just returned from Walmart quite a bit poorer. However, Tiny will have some more toys to play with and I'm hoping that makes him happy. I got him a toy in the baby department that sits on the floor and has toys hanging down...and I have additional links to hang the toys lower if need be. I also got him a rattle and some babychains (that they use to link the toys to a playpen or something?). 

He is also now the owner of a harness - not sure I got him the right kind - I'm gonna go back and look at the pictures and see what y'all use.

He was just happy I got back so he can get out of the cage!

Well, I better go play with Tiny &amp; the other two "tweebs" as my daughter calls them (Netherland Dwarfs). I hope to post pictures tonight of Tiny if he'll play with his new toys.

Tiny's Mom


----------



## Jenniblu

Isn't it fun to shop your your buns?I've been trying to find those baby chains everywhere. Let us know how Tiny likes them.

BTW - I liked the picture of him getting into the bag of greens. Vash tries to take the top off the container of oats all the time.


----------



## TinysMom

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> Isn't it fun to shop your your buns? I've been trying to find those baby chains everywhere. Let us know how Tiny likes them.
> 
> BTW - I liked the picture of him getting into the bag of greens. Vash tries to take the top off the container of oat sall the time.




I found the baby chains in the baby section of Walmart. There were 8 in a package for .99 or I could buy a "quality" brand (forget the name) of 20 for something like $3.83. I bought 2 8 packs because I already had one at home.

I'm noticing that he sort of likes the toy - BUT - the toys are so heavy that they keep coming back and hitting him in the head.He's learning to duck....a little but then he gets mad if he gets hit. I'm going to take off the heavy toys and put on the keys I got him (also .99 at Walmart) so that he has better control over it. I'll take a picture as soon as I can - if I can stop laughing.

Of course, it doesn't help that he was running circles around his cage tonight and he ran right into the door and stopped dead in his tracks. I was laughing at the look on his face - so he ignored me for about 15 minutes. I tried to explain that I couldn't help laughing....but you would have thought I'd stepped on his tail or something to hurt him. 

So now I have to learn to giggle quietly.

Tiny's Mom


----------



## TinysMom

Here are two pictures - one of his nap earlier with Kyo and one of his new toy...if I can figure out how to add them in one post.


----------



## TinysMom

Here's the nap picture. Kyo is one of the two "tweebs" (Netherland Dwarfs) we adopted at the same time as Tiny. All three are 3 1/2 months old.


----------



## Jenniblu

Aww....Kyo looks like his baby LOL! They are so sweet. Awesome toy!


----------



## TinysMom

Thanks. Here's a photo of the three boys together. They're either 14 or 15 weeks old...no fighting yet (they do have separate cages for nighttime).Tiny & Kyo were napping when Tio decided to come and see what was up. Kyo is the one closest to the front of Tiny.


----------



## dajeti2

They are all precious. Tiny is my dream bunny. I want a black buck more than anything. I am putting off getting him until I can go to the breeder I got Apollo from. He is beautiful. Kiss the sweetie for me.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu

Okay, Vash has been grounded for the 2nd time in two weeks due to him spraying me. :X I have noticed that his scent gland was working overtime (hence the bath and clipping of the soiled fur), all he wants to do is circle me, and that he wants to follow me closely everywhere. He has only sprayed like twice before and that was when I first got him (4months old). Is he just a late bloomer? Is there anyway to discourage thes praying besides neutering because I may want to breed him later.

Love,

Jenn (mother of "stinkybutt")


----------



## dajeti2

I don't know Jenn. Apollo has not sprayed me Thank God. He does circle me though. Right before he decides that he just _loves _my leg. He'll follow me around. Sounds as though Vash is just a late bloomer. Spring is upon us and love is in the air.

Or he's paying you back for taking pictures of him in nothing but a towel. Isn't it funny that the Flemish don't get aggressive. None that I've heard of.



Tina


----------



## TinysMom

I'm bumping this to ask a question from those who have flemish bunnies.

How much do you feed them for TREATS and how much for greens (if you feed them greens)? I know to give unlimited pellets and hay....

So far for treats I've only used raisins, craisins, banana, apple&amp; greens. But I'm worried I'm spoiling them with too much when I do give them treats.

BTW - I'm dealing with both Netherland dwarfs and Tiny (Flemish)...but I figured on this thread I'd ask about for Tiny.

I swear he grew about 2" today....at least it feels that way tome. I think we're starting to bond better now that he's not around the 'tweebs....but it helps that I'm usually either cutting up greens or eating a banana and sharing it with him and the tweebs!


----------



## dajeti2

I am a treat aholic and have no business giving anybody advice on treats but here goes lol. I give Apollo dandelions. I give the greens as a treat and the flowers when he's been extra good. We have to count our fingers when giving him those.:shock:Romaine lettuce, broccoli and cabbage are the same way.

He loves oats. I give him a large handful every night and he inhales 'em, he loves it. He also goes crazy for dried papaya. I'm trying to avoid fur block and he thinks he's got the best mom ever.

Clover is another he loves. He used to adore yogurt drops but Apollo has decided to go natural because he won't eat any of the sugary treats I buy.

OH! No Body follow this example ok. Apollo adores Fortune Cookies. He can tell the sound ofthe wrapper:shock::shock:.We break one in half and give it to him. He only gets this once every couple of months. Which is a good thing because WOW. I taught him how to sit up and beg- Big Mistake - because I can't say no. He knows it toobecause he begs extra pieces of cookie off everyone in the house.

Tina


----------



## ayglnu13

OMG Tina! I also taught Nimue to sit up when I say "SIT" and I taught him that by holding a treat over his nose, and now when ever he hears a bag rustling or a box shaking (like a cereal box) he bolts upright looking for the treat  It is so funny to see him hopping around then all of a sudden stop and immediately sit up, of course because he is blind so he doesn't know that there is no one there to give him a treat, so I usually go and get him one for being cute (I never really wonder why he is 22lbs ) 

~Amy]


----------



## dajeti2

Amy, I am so glad I am not the only that can not say no to a big ol bunny sitting up and begging. I tell you what, I'll never teach another on that. I couldn't handle the guilt of 4 of em doing it. It is so cute isn't it though?

Tina


----------



## Harris

That's the largest rabbit I ever saw:shock:


----------



## dajeti2

*Harris wrote: *


> That's the largest rabbit I ever saw:shock:



LMBO. You must not have ever seen a Flemish Giant. I am not laughing at you I swear I'm not. I love people's reactions when they see one for the first time.

There a bunch of Flemmies here. This is just a few:

Miss Cali







Nimue






darling Vash






This is Murphy.






Apollo is my guy





I know I am forgetting some and I am very sorry.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu

Vash gets oats everyday before bedtime (1/4cup). All I have to do is shake the container and hegoes crazy buzzing and snorting. He loves dried banana slices and usually gets 1-2 of those on Sunday. I also found some horse treats called Locks of Love at WalMart that have apples, oats, omega-3 fatty acids, and other good stuff in them. He gets one horse treat a day. Oh and he also may get a baby carrot, parsley,canned pumpkin,romaine lettuce or an extra pinch of oats as a midday treat. He's a picky eater and will turn his nose up at most treats.

I also taught him to beg for treats and he goes into begging mode whenever he hears a bag crinkle or the frig open.


----------



## Saffy

Have always been slightly scared of these big rabbits ... I wish I werent, as I think they are absolutely amazing! (I think it's the fact that yes, sometimes rabbits DO scratch, and the thought of claws THAT SIZE ... )



Heh! So cuddly !


----------



## ayglnu13

Harris and Saffy here is another picture of Nimue, this one really shows his size 






~Amy


----------



## Saffy

He is absolutely amazing !!!


----------



## ayglnu13

and very heavy.....he really hurts my back sometimes 

~Amy


----------



## TinysMom

I forget...can flemish owners post their bunny's weights and ages again? I know Apollo is 18 pounds and Neimu(sp?) is 22 pounds. I forget their ages.

I'm just curious....


----------



## Jenniblu

Vash is 2yrs and 14 pounds (and gaining). He lost some weight when he was sick.


----------



## dajeti2

Apollo is exactly 16 months old today. 

Tina


----------



## babydoshia

Murphy is 10 months old and weighs about 13 lbs.



Tina, I cant believe you forgot my Murpha  How could you


----------



## Jenniblu

Oh, that's sweet, Tina! Give that big beautiful bunny an extra treat for me, will ya'?Vashturned 2yrs this Friday.

*B*abydoshia, I've always thought your avatar was a Flemish, but didn't know his name. **Waving** Hi, Murphy!

ETA- Murph is a handsome boy! Look at those beautiful ears and eyes.


----------



## dajeti2

*babydoshia wrote: *


> Murphy is 10 months old and weighs about 13 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> Tina, I cant believe you forgot my Murpha  How could you


I am so sorry. I was ssoooo tired lol. I knew I was forgetting someone and I was so tired I couldn't think who no matter how hard I tried.






This is dear sweet Murphy. Murphy I am so sorry baby boy. You are a doll and have every right to be included with your kin lol.

Tina


----------



## Bramble Briar86

dajeti2 wrote:


Miss Cali












Oh, my gosh! I love Cali's expression! She's diffenitly got bunny tude! Am i right?

Ellie


----------



## Carolyn

She's a Big Baby, Ellie. 

She has no clue as to how big she is. She's so sensitive that I can't yell at her because it hurts her feelings.She rarely needs to be corrected anyway.

* * * *

Welcome Harris!



-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

My baby will turn 1 on April 21st  (He is gonna have a big birthday party ) he weighs 22lbs (ALL MUSCLE!!!)His name is Nimue (sounds like this, Nim-a-way) the breeder told us that he was a "she" so we named him Nimue, which means "Lady of the Lake" after we bought him we took him to the vet (like 2 months later)and she told us that "She" was a he...and we tried changing the name to something more "Man-ish" But it just didnt stick. So we call him Nim or Mr. Nim just to boot his ego, so he doesnt feel girly all the time 

~Amy


----------



## Fergi

Diva will be seven months on the 28th of this month and according to my vets scale (which I am now questioning) she weighs 22lbs. I weighed her on my scale and came up with 17lbs.

Fergi's mom


----------



## Carolyn

*Fergi wrote: *


> Diva will be seven months on the 28th of this month and according to my vets scale (which I am now questioning) she weighs 22lbs. I weighed her on my scale and came up with 17lbs.
> 
> Fergi's mom




Wow! :shock:

You must've been shocked. 

Did you hear that Cirrustwi is thinking of getting a baby Flemish?? Gottalove it! A new Flemish on the board. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

To Sampson and Fonzie:

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=CK22641983

Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu

Carolyn that was so sweet of you...


----------



## mambo101

Thank you Carolyn.


----------



## TinysMom

Question about feeding a flemish - I know its here somewhere.....but I'm just using this thread for now...

How much calf mana do I give again? I just got it today from the feed store. Also, I found out that the pellets from the feed store are 18%....I forget the brand name - he gets in 50 pound bags and repackages it into 10 pound bags...is that too high?I think that is protein is 18%? He was pretty quick when I told him I was wondering about the % in the food...



Peg


----------



## cirrustwi

Ohhh...Carolyn, that was so cute!

I finally have pictures. I posted them in the maybe getting a flemish thread, but I had to put one here too.

Thanks so much!

Jen and Sampson


----------



## Carolyn

Beautiful Picture, Cirrustwi! I have to go find your thread because I need to see more of the baby.

* * * * *

Peg,

Just about a tablespoon each time you fill the food bowl. I don't really measure it, I just take a bit from the container and sprinkle it about. Cali will dig through her food looking for that Calf Manna like a kid tries to separate out the Marsh mellows from the cereal in Lucky Charms.



* * * *


One thing about Flemish though, Folks. Sometimes their cecotropes Stink!! P.U.!

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Cali will dig through her food looking for that Calf Manna like a kid tries to separate out the Marshmellows from the cereal in Lucky Charms.
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn




Great description!


----------



## Carolyn

*Bump* for Rainbows who's now considering going from a hotot to a FLEMISH! Go for it, Rainbows!!You'll be blown away at the difference of personalities.There's no comparison, and your husband can't tease you by saying a Flemish looks like a rat. *laughs*

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock

*Carolyn wrote: *


> One thing about Flemish though, Folks. Sometimes their cecotropes Stink!! P.U.!
> 
> -Carolyn




The milk pellets (calf manna) contribute to that terrible odor. My friend's Angoras got calf manna and really reeked when they were in my car.

Pam


----------



## Carolyn

*pamnock wrote: *


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> One thing about Flemish though, Folks. Sometimes their cecotropes Stink!! P.U.!
> 
> -Carolyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The milk pellets (calf manna) contribute to that terrible odor. My friend's Angoras got calf manna and really reeked when they were in my car.
> 
> Pam
Click to expand...



Thanks for the information, Pam! That's good to know.



-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

Mambo101 came up with a great idea.How about having a Flemish Fever chat? He had mentioned Sunday at 10 p.m. EST. Would that be too late for you folks?Unfortunately, I can't make it, but would like your feedback.

-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu

Yeah!


----------



## 

Wow! all of your rabbits are beautiful. i admit, this post is really peaking my curiousity. i have been looking for another breed because i want to get away from the smaller ones. i have a hotot and he's not half as personable as these rabbits are.

Rainbows!


----------



## dajeti2

Rainbows, 

I agree with Carolyn. Get a Flemish. You will never go wrong with a Flemish. They are like no other rabbits. 90% of their day is spent wanting to be near you. I have even stretched out on the couch for a nap and had Apollo jump up, stretch out with me and take a nap with me.

Another thing is they don't seem to have a mean bone in 'em. I have so many people say that their Flemish gets picked on by smaller breeds and the Flemish turn the other cheek so to speak.

I can go on for hours lol, so I'll hush now.

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Beautiful Picture, Cirrustwi! I have to go find your thread because I need to see more of the baby.
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> Peg,
> 
> Just about a tablespoon each time you fill the food bowl. I don't really measure it, I just take a bit from the container and sprinkle it about. Cali will dig through her food looking for that Calf Manna like a kid tries to separate out the Marshmellows from the cereal in LuckyCharms.
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> 
> One thing about Flemish though, Folks. Sometimes their cecotropes Stink!! P.U.!
> 
> -Carolyn


Sampson does the digging through his food for the Calf Manna too. He loves it. I keep it in this little ziplock container and the rest is frozen. Last night, when I was adding it to his food, he tried to get the whole container.He's just a little piggy! LOL

Definitely get a flemish. Sampson is such a baby. I can't get over him. I'm thinking we're going to get him a brother when his breeder has another litter in the summer. It would be his 1/2 brother, and most likely, light gray.

Jen


----------



## TinysMom

I want to share a flemish story for those who may be considering getting a flemish at some point in time (because I know this thread will get bumped for them).

I currently have a Flemish, 2 Netherland Dwarfs, 2 lionheads and a very young Holland Lop. I know that sometimes people may wonder about having a flemish with smaller rabbits.

A few weeks ago, one of the dwarfs was irritating the cat - and she was hissing and growling at the bunny because he'd cornered her.I went to break it up - but before I could get there - Tiny was between the dwarf and the cat...he wouldn't let her near the dwarf and when the dwarf would try to get around him for the cat...he'd put his head on the dwarf and stop him. I really think he was trying to protect the rabbit who was being too idiotic for his own good. (This cat is usually fine - but if she gets cornered..she gets scared).

Today, the female lionhead was upset at the lop because she remembered something he did last night to her (or so I think). She was chasing him when Tiny came over to her and put his head on hers and made her submit and leave the lop alone. She got away from him after a bit and tried to chase the lop again...and once again, Tiny stepped in. I was amazed because twice I watched him stop her....the second time I even told my family! 

So if you're considering getting a flemish and wondering how they do with smaller bunnies - I just want to say that from my experience -they do great once they get used to them!

Peg

P.S. Tiny does like to check out the bunnies when they're new and I do have to monitor him for a bit...but once he's used to them...he does wonderfully!


----------



## Carolyn

Dear Rainbows,

My girl Cali is a Flemish and I havea Polish named Tucker and a Holland Lop named Fauna. All much smaller than she is. Also have been pet sitting for a small dutch.Cali loves them all and is gentle as can be with each. The smaller breeds actually give her a harder time than she ever would imagine giving them. They will chase her down - especially Tucker - to the point where I can't leave her out with them. 

She just wants to be friends, but Tucker can't stand her.Everything that he is, she's opposite. For example:

Small/Big

Uptight/Calm

Male/Female

Egotistical/Selfless

Territorial/Welcoming

Conditional love/Unconditional love

Dark/Light

Excersize/Sleep

Fearless/Fearful

* * * * *

I definitely would encourage you to get aFlemish as your next rabbit. 



-Carolyn


----------



## sandhills_rabbits

I too recommend getting a Flemish Giant, even i fall your other rabbits are smaller. I bought Amaretto, my flemish-holland cross when she was a hefty 10+ lb. 3 month old baby. She is now over 18 lbs, and is huge! 

She decided to meet and greet all my other bunnies, and pretty much decided who she wanted to 'room' with. I had an open cage-conversion for my rabbit Carmelita and her offspring, and Amaretto just hopped in there with them one night, and has never left! 

They are the best friends that two rabbits could be, and have such a wonderful bond. Amaretto dwarfs Carmelita, but Amaretto is so gentle and sweet that you'd think she doesnt even realize how big she is.


----------



## 

thank you for the replies, but mainly, THANK YOU TINA for all the PMs of mine that you took the time to reply to. i can't tell you how helpful you have been. i feel like i have a good understanding now of what i need and what to be prepared for when we do get a flemish. my husband and son areas fascinated as i am. i hope you don't mind if i continue to ask you questions because we really are considering gettin gone. i'm not worried as worried about the flemish attacking my hotot - but now i am worried about my hotot attacking it.:X i wish i knew about flemish when i was getting a rabbit. i really want one now, butthe attitude of my little squirt might hold us back.:? never would have thought it would've gone that way.

Rainbows


----------



## dajeti2

Rainbows, you are very welcome. It has been no problem. I hope to one day soon hear that you have a new Flemmie baby. I think You are so wise to consider waiting. Maybe you can work it out so that the Hotot has part of the house and the Flemmie has another. I do so hope you get one. It sounds as though a Flemish would be awesome for you. If you have anymore questions, just ask ok.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

Check out the newest Flemish on the board. 







She's 12 weeks old. What a DOLL!

-Carolyn


----------



## m.e.

I don't know if y'all have seen any of these,but here are some Flemish photos from one of my _favorite_ animal photographers, Rachael Hale:

*Mr. McGregor






Mr. Hopper and Butterfly






Georgina Bunny (Baby Flemish Giant)*





http://www.rachaelhale.com/


----------



## Carolyn

What BEAUTIFUL Babies, m.e. Thanks for sharing them with us. They're gorgeous. 

-Carolyn


----------



## ruka

Reading this topic makes me want to get a flemish! But my hands are full and I don't think there are any breeders down here.


----------



## bunsforlife




----------



## Carolyn

:shock:

CONGRATULATIONS, Dear Heart!!!!


I'm so glad he chose a Flemish! I've been waiting to see when you'd post today. Oh, buns for life, I'm overjoyed for you and this little love, and Guin and Gir too. 

Wahooo!!!

:dude: :dude: :dude:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

I am convinced that one of the reasons why Caliloves being big (even though she's completely unaware of her size) is because Ms. Lazybones can stretch out and still get her head in the food bowl to eat. God forbid she have to stand up!

:disgust:

How are all my Flemish Babies doing???

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

Nimue does the SAME thing! He will be running around the living room or something and I will get a bowl of food out for him. And of course did I put it in the right place...NO...so he will drag it over to "his spot" and place it right in front of his mouth, so he can sleep and eat and then sleep and eat! Lazy "little"guy!


----------



## Fluffy

awww gr8 pics i love the pic with the lil blue bow!! soo cute and adorable!


----------



## Jenniblu

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I am convinced that one of the reasons why Cali loves being big (even though she's completely unaware of her size) is because Ms. Lazybones can stretch out and *still get her head in the food bowl to eat. God forbid she have to stand up!
> *
> :disgust:
> 
> How are all my Flemish Babies doing???
> 
> -Carolyn


:shock2:Vash does the same thing with his food and water! He lays down almost all day and slides over to eat out of the food bowl then scoots over to drink out of the water bottle lol. Oh and don't let the bowl get too low for him to eat and lie down - he will shake it until I fill it to his liking. Spoiled things huh?

BTW Carolyn, he is still being a sweetie.


----------



## TinysMom

*Carolyn wrote: *


> How are all my Flemish Babies doing???
> 
> -Carolyn


Tiny does the same thing w/ his food bowl.

However - today Tiny did the unthinkable. He BIT me. He didn't break skin but I'll have a bruise.However, in his defense, let me say that I was sitting on the floor holding his arch enemy, trying to reintroduce them - and I wouldn't let Tiny bite or hurt his arch enemy. So - he came to me and lightly bit me on the arm. I tapped him on the nose with one finger and he looked at me with this SHOCKED look. Then I petted him - and put Kyo away in his cage.

Tiny then came and jumped in my lap and tried to bite my shirt (because it smelled like Kyo).

I think I'm just going to have to give the three original bunnies that I had separate play times....and that I was trying to rush Tiny.

Everybody at our party yesterday was impressed by his size - then I'd state that he was only 5 months old and about half the size he'll grow to be.....

Peg


----------



## ayglnu13

Peg I had the same expirence with Nimue the other day. 

We have this rescue named Cita, and he HATES her, and Nimue loves everyone  Well Cita isnt spayed and we thought ok maybe Cita will be ok with a neutered male....boy oh boy were we wrong! Nimue was such a gentlemen, but Cita mounted Nimue which scared the living daylights out of him! He was so scared he didnt know what was going on! I grabbed Cita off of him and put her back, by that time Nimue was hiding under the chair, if bunnies could cry Nimue would have been! 

So later that week I was holding Cita and then I went to hold Nimue and he BIT me! Blood and everything! I said "NO!" in a VERY loud voice and my poor baby went and hid under his shelf, and stuck his face in the corner. I felt SO bad, I tried to coax him out with some treats but he was so irked at me. 

Well all is better now  I knew it wouldnt hold a grudge for long 

~Amy


----------



## bunsforlife

Is it me or do Flemish like to 'mouth' things? Anubis will be on the bed getting snuggles and he will take the comfort or into his mouth and just sort of mouth it without biting down. He does it to my hair and my shoulder too. He is realizing that biting skin results in a thwap on the nose and a trip back to his cage. 

Anubis is also lazy, he lays down with his chin in the food bowl ALL the time. and I think I need to change to a bowl, he has been using his water bottle in such a way that the water pours out all over the cage. But he does enjoy laying on the plastic cutting board we bought him.


----------



## TinysMom

*ayglnu13 wrote: *


> Peg I had the same expirence with Nimue the other day.
> 
> ~Amy


Amy,

Thanks for sharing. That actually makes me feel better - I was worried maybe I'd ruin the wonderful, gentle reputation of flemish if I shared this...but I was in such shock.

Later today Tiny came up and was licking me - and he even licked where he bit me...as if he felt bad about it.

Peg


----------



## cirrustwi

Peg: Sampson does the same thing. He'll get me when I'm opening his cage and not doing it fast enough for his liking. He's also started the nasty bunny puberty, and has decided he doesn't want picked up, he used to be my cuddle boy. I have to break him of that, because with the scratches he's left in the last couple of days, I can't even imagine what they will be like when he's a big boy. He's also mad because I have him at a friend's house right now, and he's trying to explore and I'm limiting where he can be.
He got weighed yesterday, 8 lbs. 10 oz. My big boy, he's not quite 4 months old.
Jen


----------



## Carolyn

I love these stories! I'm so glad that Cali and her cousins share so much of the same traits.

ANOTHER QUESTION:

Do you have a Con Artist? Cali cons me.

She'll come up to me and kiss my hand many many times. I think, "Aww, my baby girl just loves me." Then comes the nudge!

She sticks her nose under my hand and pushes so that my hand falls over her nose. 

It is then that I realize: I've been Had!

She didn't care about me as much as it was time to pet her and she knows how to get my full attention by those kisses.

Am I the only one this happens to???

-Carolyn


----------



## cirrustwi

Carolyn: Sampson is the king of getting petted whenever he wants. He finds the nearest person, usually me,and nudges and nudges until he gets some love.

He was the epitome of laziness, yet resourcefulnessthis weekend. We don't have air conditioning at our house, but the friend we were visiting does, he found the air conditioning vents and laid on them every time he was out.

Jen


----------



## dajeti2

Cali, your Momma just doesn't understand. I'll explain it to her for you. Mom, when she does that she's telling you to admire her soft coat and good looks. Too much petting would mess up that gorgeous hair she has. She is such a sweetie.

I think it's a girl thing because Apollo doesn't do that but all my girls to that. Little stinkers.

I can't get over Apollo. When they say Gentle Giant they are SOOOO NOT KIDDING. Apollo was afiad of Misty and Stormy for awhile there. Just the other day I saw him pick up a piece of his paper and carry it over to where Misty was sitting outside his cage. This big love actually shared his paper with her. I was soo touched.

Tina


----------



## TinysMom

No kisses from Tiny...just the nudge like "Pet me mama....I've been a busy bunny and need the pet NOW!"

Oh well, I'm so glad he likes to nudge me at least. 

Peg


----------



## dajeti2

Tiny is such a sweetheart.

Imust be lucky, Apollo is always nudging me and giving kisses.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

I have a question here. How much are the flemish giants. We are going to be moving sometime next spring and I would like to get one for my husband DJ. He has always wanted a big bunny that could roam the house all day while we are home. I know that I had found homes for my holland lops because my landlord would not wait until next year. Plus the 2 we had we could not keep out all day. Also who would be the best breeder here for a flemish. Let me know and I am not sure of which color though.


----------



## TinysMom

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> Tiny is such a sweetheart.
> 
> Imust be lucky, Apollo is always nudging me and giving kisses.
> 
> Tina




Oh wow - kisses are nice. Puck (Holland Lop) loves to give kisses. Tiny however, just likes to nudge me and get in my lap if I sit on the floor. However, he nudges me a LOT and really enjoys pets....so I don't feel too bad.

I think part of it is that he wasn't well socialized until I got him at 3 months of age. 

But I do love that guy....he's so good with most of the other bunnies and they just jump all over him and snuggle up against him. 

Peg


----------



## dajeti2

I got Apollo for $50. He is a papered show quality boy. Flemish come in 7 colors, Black, White, Blue, Light Gray, Steel Gray, Sandy and Fawn. If you can tell me where abouts you're moving I can try and find you a really good breeder.

Here is a link to the Flemish club. It has a lot of information.

http://www.nffgrb.com/

I hope I can help. Congratulations on deciding to get a Flemish. I can say you will never regret the decision.

Tina


----------



## ayglnu13

I got Nimue for $30, I didnt know much about rabbits when I got him so I didnt get papers, and he is neutered...so no shows for Nim! 

~Amy


----------



## mambo101

*Angelscavies-n-buns wrote:*


> I have a question here. How much are the flemish giants. We are going to be moving sometime next spring and I would like to get one for my husband DJ. He has always wanted a big bunny that could roam the house all day while we are home. I know that I had found homes for my holland lops because my landlord would not wait until next year. Plus the 2 we had we could not keep out all day. Also who would be the best breeder here for a flemish. Let me know and I am not sure of which color though.


Angel, let me know when the time comes, I can hook you up with Fonzie's breeder. She is in North West Pennsylvania.


----------



## TinysMom

I paid $20 for Tiny - and didn't worry about pedigree or anything like that. He's neutered now too - so nos hows for him.

Peg


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Sweet Mambo. I am only moving a few blocks from my apt. I just wish we could keep our 2 lops but our landlord would not wait until next spring. How much did you pay for Fonzie and I am not sure what color. I am probably leaning toward black and white or a fonze colour. I do like the steel grey or blue.



Also if we do get one I am thinking of an egyptian names because it suits a lot of giant rabbits.


----------



## cirrustwi

Angel: I got Sampson in Perrys ville. I can get you in touch with his breeder if you'd like. She breeds sandys and light grays.

Jen


----------



## mambo101

*Angelscavies-n-buns wrote:*


> Sweet Mambo. I am only moving a few blocks from my apt. I just wish we could keep our 2 lops but our landlord would not wait until next spring. How much did you pay for Fonzie and I am not sure what color. I am probably leaning toward black and white or a fonze colour. I do like the steel grey or blue.
> 
> 
> 
> Also if we do get one I am thinking of an egyptian names because it suits a lot of giant rabbits.


Angel, I just sent you a PM with this info.


----------



## Carolyn

:angel:,

An Egyptian name would be _Excellent_ for a Giant Flemish!

* * * * * * * * *

Tina...Doll,

Cali never gets tired of me adoring her Beauty and allowing me the Honor of petting her gorgeous fur. She's not worried _at all_ that too much petting will mess up her Gorgeous Coat.

It seems to me like she's saying that _not enough_ petting is denying her.

:disgust: 

Puh-leassee!!

* * * * * *

Jen, 

Sampson certainly was sending a message about the 'comforts' in life. What A HAM! 

Gee, onder: I wonder what message he was trying to send you???

He's so Subtle, that Sampson. 

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

I got your pms. Who ever would have a young uns available when time comes I will go to that one. I changed my mind on names for the giant flems. I love native american names like Dakota,Savannah, Cheyenne, KoKo, Miko, Navajo, and Lakota. I know I am picking names already but I love names and I get so interested in them and what they mean too.


----------



## TinysMom

*Angelscavies-n-buns wrote:*


> I got your pms. Who ever would have a young uns available when time comes I will go to that one. I changed my mind on names for the giant flems. I love native american names like Dakota, Savannah, Cheyenne, KoKo, Miko, Navajo, and Lakota. I know I am picking names already but I love names and I get so interested in them and what they mean too.




Oh I love those names. I need to remember them. Do you know what any of those names mean? I'm buying a sablepoint lionhead buck (still young) and I'd like to come up with a name for him....I like Lakota. I may have to look it up.

Peg


----------



## cirrustwi

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Jen,
> 
> Sampson certainly was sending a message about the 'comforts' in life. What A HAM!
> 
> Gee, onder: I wonder what message he was trying to send you???
> 
> He's so Subtle, that Sampson.
> 
> -Carolyn


Oh, he's telling me the same thing I've been telling myself, we NEED air conditioning, we MUST HAVE air conditioning. I'm looking into getting window units for my room and the critter room until we move.

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

We do too but the windows we have in the critter room pulls out and can not put ac in. But they do have windowless acs now. We just can afford high electric bill until we pay off the 800 bucks elec bill first then run them. I jsut cut off all of my 3 long haired guinea pigs hair really short and spikey. The humidy is horable here now esp in the critter room and that is where our pc is too. We are redoing the pc room so the air will circulate better.


----------



## Kadish Tolesa

The mental image of Sampson finding the air-conditioning vents is TOO FUNNY!!! How cute !  Having owned ( or been owned by )2 Flemish for a few weeks now , I can truthfully say that they're TERRIFIC !!

I've had rabbits ( 1 or 2 ) at a time most of my life, but never Flemish . I discovered them on a few websites AND this forum ! I'd have to read back a few posts,but someone's pic. of a fawn Flemish inspired me to search for a breeder. I found one in the NFFGRB ; and she was within driving distance , also ! 

My Flemish pair are like dogs-- or big friendly puppies . Tonight @ 7pm while they were having their water bottles filled, they each nearly fell out of their hutches wanting some attention . I picked them both up one at a time, and let them stretch their legs a little. 

A few days after I brought them home,they were each tested out on a "stretchy leash -harness" from Petsmart.They passed with flying colors ! They hardly seemed to notice the harness, and it was the first time they had it on . They'd hop around the yard a while, then flop down for a breather !!! A person would'nt get much exercize walking Flemish , at least not mine! Sometime, I'd like to have an indoor Flemish--after our new addition is finished.

One last item ; please don't give up on a timid/frightened bunny--I nearly did that with a Netherland dwarf doe ;she was so hyperactive and timid! I nearly called the breeder to say I just did not like Netherland dwarfs---I did call her to say that I was'nt sure N.dwarfs were going to work out. She was so encouraging...she said that she'd be willing tobuymy bunny back if it was'nt going to work out, but she said she felt the dwarf had potential for showing. So, I kept"Beatrix" and decided to hold her every day while I was outdoors with my 2 yr-old. "Beatrix" has lived with us almost 3 months, and only 2 weeks ago she started giving me a "bunny kiss" and actually coming to greet me instead of running to hide !

I'm monologuing again....

Guten Abend, Kadish Tolesa :rose:


----------



## TinysMom

I thought I'd share an update on Tiny's weigh there. When he got neutered April 29th he was 9 pounds and 3ounces (I think). Today, June 9th, he was 11 pounds and 7 ounces. To me, he felt like he'd lost a bit of weight in the last 2-3 days when I picked him up...but I could have been wrong. He's almost 6 months old now.

Anyway, for those who might wonder how fast Flemish grow, etc - here is Tiny's information.

Peg


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

That is great


----------



## CorkysMom

Well, I'm the latest to get sick... :shock:

Meet Keely...


----------



## dajeti2

Welcome Keely, you are certainly a beautiful girl. I am so happy for you. You have an awesome family that is going to love you forever. I look forward to hearing all about you and all the fun things you do. Make sure you give your mom and your boy plenty of kisses.

:inlove:

Tina

ps. Apollo says he is love. He was surprised to see a girl the same color as him. He said your are beautiful.

:love:


----------



## TinysMom

*PuterGeekGirl wrote: *


> Well, I'm the latest to get sick... :shock:
> 
> Meet Keely...





> Tiny just wants to say that it's true.....OPPOSITES ATTRACT! If you ever visit Texas....he wants to meet you!





> Peg


----------



## CorkysMom

Keely wants to say thanks to Apollo and Tiny...I'm very flattered and a bit embarssed!!I would love to meet both of you....saidI have a feelingI won't see bunnies my size very often asI'malready as big as the ones here...if not bigger. So far this lil (and I mean little) brown boy has been very nice to me, mom calls him Corky.I really haven'tmet the other bunnies yet butI can see em from wheremy house is. Also, Mom's told me about how nice Apollo and Tiny sound and how their stories and pictures played a huge part inmy coming to live here. So its very good to meet everyone and nice to know I'm not the only big bunny around!

Love: Keely


----------



## Shuu

The Flemish seem like a great breed. If I didn't have my two now I'd really consider one. Sadly, I only have the time and room for my twomedium sizedones.



Out of curiosity, though, what's the average life span for the Giants?


----------



## Carolyn

Bringing this back for SweetPeasDaddy. 

Besides...it was time. 

Cali blew people away at the Boathouse Party. Some had neverseen a Flemish before and let's just say, she did not disappoint!

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

We finally got a flemmie and we are gonna become a flemish breeder in our local area too.

here is SweetPea in baby stages.


----------



## Carolyn

That is a beautiful picture of SweetPea! :inlove:

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Thank you. I posted more pics in her own thread.


----------



## Carolyn

These rabbits are INCREDIBLE, BlueGiants! Talk about easy on the eyes!


----------



## ayglnu13

The newest addition to Flemish Fever: Hazel!



















I wonder how many Flemishes this board has now? 

~Amy


----------



## DaisyNBuster

I didn't realised these where Flemish - They must be so beautiful. Their colours are stunning and then added tothem is the size.WOW :shock2:

Amy I love your new addition. She is so beautiful. I love the way here ears are sooooo huge compaired to her size at the moment. I bet she'll soon catch up to them though. Shes gorgeous!

Vickie


----------



## 

I have to Ask! dothey Actually have Blue eyes? I have been trying to figure itout from the pictures and cantquite tell!


----------



## bunsforlife

Blue Flemmies... my favorites =)

Although Shawn wants a Cali! He just wants a huge rabbit ::Laughs:: Anubis at 10pounds isnt big enough for him, at least he is learning to not fear the beast =)


----------



## BlueGiants

_I have to Ask ! do theyActually have Blue eyes? I havebeen trying to figure it out from the pictures and cant quitetell !_

Their eyes are supposed to be a soft blue-gray color. (True blue eyes are DQ'd from showing. But it does show up in some lines of blues and blacks.)


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

I thought I saw some blue/grey color eyes on the top one.


----------



## Carolyn

This is in the new magazine if you haven't read it, you should. 

[align=center]*Rabbits Only's New Mascot*[/align]
[align=center]*Introducing... Joe Buttercup*[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]_Joe on his third day at the house._[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=left]You could say that Joe's adoption was a well thought out, well planned affair.[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]After the death of Blue, our RO mascot, we polled our readership.[/align]
[align=left]_*What breed of rabbit should we get as the new RO mascot?*_ is how we phrased it. We got 59 replies, with over 500 views of that particular topic. To say that the response:* Flemish*, was overwhelming, is an understatement. Just take a look at what our moderator, Carolyn, took the time to compile to make her case for the Flemish:[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]_ You can trust them with children of all ages.

 Their personalities are consistent, loving, and calm.

 They're hysterical to watch, and they feed off of your love and laughter by playing into it when they do something to make you laugh.

 They're not moody.

 Haven't heard of one that is a biter yet. You can trust them implicitly.

 As big as they get, they never grow up. They're your "baby" and they'll always behave as such.

 They're are sensitive to the emotions of those that they love.

 They'll put up with more than most breeds will.

 They're big hits wherever they go, they enjoy the attention, and you'll love the reactions you get from people about them.

 They are always glad to see you and eager to be near you and yours.

 Their warm in the winter, sit on your feet and keep them toasty; and cool in the summer, when they binky, it's like having a fan in the room.

 They love Love.

 Many of them are kissers.

 They're fascinating to watch.

 They get very excited when you baby talk them and give them praise.

 They're not bullies with other rabbits and often get along harmoniously with other pets._[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]_Joe touring his room..._[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]So Flemish, it was (if for no other reason than I would never had lived it down!). So we went a-looking for a Flemish breeder I didn't have a lot of success locally. I felt strongly that this Flemish should be a pure breed--nothing against mixes, but for our mascot, I felt that we should show an animal that is as close to what its standard is as possible, so as not to mislead anyone into thinking a Flemish is a great deal smaller than it is.[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]As a fluke, I heard from Cathy Cariocciolo, a Flemish Giant breeder from Long Island, NY. Ironically, she lives five minutes from where I used to live and a common friend had been telling me how I should meet her way before I started looking for a Flemish.[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]She breeds both of my favorite colors: blue and black. And since Blue, our former mascot, was a Blue Mini-Rex, I was really partial to that color. Now I do live close to 400 miles away, and it isn't all that easy to ship rabbits, so I had to figure out when I might be able to pick up a rabbit, and, even more importantly, coincide that trip with a litter ready for adoption on Cathy's side.[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]The perfect opportunity came with the Boathouse party that our forum moderator, Carolyn, was planning in Connecticut. And so plans were made. In attendance at the Boathouse party was a rabbit adopted from Cathy. Big and blue and sooo friendly! He was great.[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]So the next day I met Cathy and chose our Black Flemish Giant. When I called my house to tell my daughter that I had our rabbit and I would be bringing him home the next day, she was ecstatic. She had already picked out a name for him, too--Buttercup, inspired from a story we had been reading about a Florida White.[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]When we arrived home the next day, my daughter admitted tome that maybe Buttercup wasn't the greatest name for a boy, so she changed it to Joe Buttercup, and so it is.[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]Cathy had warned me of what to expect in the first few days. She told me he would probably be on his best behavior for the first two days and then turn into some sort of out of control teenage rabbit. So I watched and watched. On day two my daughter had him in her arms and he gave her a rather hard _nibble_, which, on a five year old's finger was much more dramatic than on a tough adult finger. She didn't get mad at him, though. He's tried a few other nibbles on fingers and clothes, but nothing very disruptive.[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]He really is a sweetheart, and always a perfect gentleman! When we come downstairs we greet him, _Hi Joe!, _and I just love how his incredibly long ears just perk up. When we let him out heal ways finds a way out of the room we try to confine him to... like jumping over the makeshift baby-gate! He'll make his rounds, and when it's time to go back in all I have to do is herd him back through the house--always the same way--back to his cage, and hop, he willingly obliges me and jumps right back into his cage. No real chasing, no fishnets needed![/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]Joe Buttercup has one real love, though. Our white cat, Bianca, who is smaller than Joe, has captured his heart. He loves to follow her around as she runs for cover every time. Poor Bianca--she just lost her big love--our big white dog who died a few weeks ago, who she used to follow around like Joe follows her. We have three cats in all and one dog, now, and all our animals have great respect for this huge black beauty. There is always at least one cat sleeping next to his cage. They must like his energy field![/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]Joe truly is a sweetheart. I love introducing him to people and saying, "_this is our baby, he's only 3 months old_". Am I bragging? I'm like a proud parent![/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]_Joe at three months_[/align]


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Congrats Joe for being a RO mascot. 

He sure is one beautiful bun there and the name Joe Buttercup suits him.


----------



## HoneyPot

Hee. When I saw the title "Flemmish Fever" I thought.... you can get a fever?! Oh gosh,I wonder if it's like Cat Scratch Fever!

:?


----------



## Carolyn

I need your advice.

It's Halloween :witch:

I've run out of candy and I could get more Trick-or-Treaters.

I'm thinkin - onder: 

I take some Heinze Ketchup and some red food coloring and squirt it allover my neck and shirt. When the kids knock on the door, I scoop up Cali, hold her, and go running out the door screaming, "AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH" fall down, and then let her jump off of me and go towards the kids - cause she loves Everyone! 

What do ya think? Is that good? Moralistically correct - and all?

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

OH!

Don't worry. Cali likes tomatoes and would probably lick the ketchup off of me, so no harm done.


----------



## 

:rofl:


----------



## Shuu

You're sick... I love it.
:laugh:


----------



## CorkysMom

I love the plan...sick and twisted as it is...

Only flaw I can see if possibly scarring for life future bunny parents....that would be bad for the bunnies....


----------



## dajeti2

:faint:You are one twisted sister. Poor Cali all she wants is loving and the kids will be running for the hills. I want pics.:wink

Tina


----------



## Pet_Bunny

You are too funny, Carolyn. For sure the kiddies will remember you.

It's been a quiet night for us.onder: We only got about 50 kids. So much candy left over. 

Down the street, our in-laws got 160kids.:shock: They had to shut off their lights because they ran out of treats.

Rainbows!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Poor Cali. Come stay with Momma Ras. Here you will beloved and appreciated. Not treated as a weapon of destruction to frighten young children!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

lol I don't celebrate halloween at all now. I have not since I turned 16. And hey Heinz katchup is from here in picksburgh.


----------



## Nicky Snow

SPM- i once had a layover in Pittsburgh, and there was pics of Ketchup everywhere round the terminal!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

yup you got that right. My favorite thing about Picksburgh is when you through the fort pitt tunnel from north pa and you see the the picksburgh dahntahn coming out of the tunnel. Now mind the spelling it is the pgh saying in real life. I still say every pgh word now too growing up. You will never change that. lol If I can find the link to all of the pgh sayings I will post it for all of you guys.


----------



## LuvaBun

heheh, I love it! Or, you could cover bunny poop in chocolate and give them as treats

Jan


----------



## Carolyn

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> heheh, I love it! Or, you could cover bunny poop in chocolate and give them as treats
> 
> Jan






Great idea for Valentine's Day, Jan!! Thank you!:hug:





-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Found this beautiful baby at Petfinder.com:







I WANT!!!

Laura


----------



## Lissa

OMG! Where is he?!? :inlove:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

She's in Alexandria, VA. Here's her story:

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=5162329


----------



## Lissa

There are so many rabbits on Petfinder. It's so sad.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I know. I can only look about once a month because I get so depressed. I also found a beautiful papered Blue Tort Holland Lop, but of course, he'd been neutered. 

I just found out someone is starting arescue/fostering program in my city, so I'm going to get involved with that.As heartbreaking as it may be, maybe I can help.

Laura


----------



## Carolyn

*Laura wrote: *


> Found this beautiful baby at Petfinder.com:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT!!!
> 
> Laura




What aLOVE!


----------



## LuvaBun

What an adorable girl. I hope she finds a forever home soon 

Jan


----------



## Carolyn

Without a doubt... :blueribbon:

My favvvorite thing about Flemish Giants isn't their ears, or their feet, or their tail; it's the shape of their eyes - and those long eyelashes.

:happyrabbit:

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Without a doubt... :blueribbon:
> 
> My favvvorite thing about Flemish Giants isn't their ears, or their feet, or their tail; it's the shape of their eyes - and those long eyelashes.
> 
> :happyrabbit:
> 
> -Carolyn


I agree with you. MeatHead/Micheal has long black eyelashes also he has some black highlights on his head no where else.


----------



## Carolyn

Introducing:

Rupert!:star:

Dyky71's Flemish Giant.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Welcome Rupert!Dyky71, you are at the right place. How many rabbits do you have?

Rainbows!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Rupert is a very handsome boy! 

Kiss that nose for me!

Laura


----------



## dyky71

*Rupert thanks you for the welcome Pet_Bunny and Laura I gave Rupert a kiss for you!*

*A big Thanks to Carolyn for putting his picture here!*

*We have two French Lops named Ivan and Scrappy(father and son),a Mini-Lop named Ollie that I am keeping for my daughter until she has things situated for her and then there is Sir Rupert the Flemish Giant. He is 7 months old and thinks he runs the house! All are very spoiled and much loved.*

*I just love this Forum and reading all the posts. Especially love to see every ones bunny pictures. They are all adorable!*


----------



## Jenniblu

Well hey Dyky71! I just love Rupert --he is so handsome. Give that precious babe a nose rub for me,will ya'?


----------



## Carolyn

How old is Rupert, dyky71?

Do you know how much The Beast weighs?


-Carolyn


----------



## dyky71

*He is 7 months and weighs 13 and 1/2 LBs*


----------



## dyky71

*Hey to you too Jenniblu!*

*Thanks, and I will give Rupert that nose rub from you*


----------



## Carolyn

dyky71 wrote:


> *He is 7 months and weighs 13 and 1/2 LBs*




:shock2:

He's a :muscleman: 


* * * * * * * *

I love you, Rupert!

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Well Carolyn I just weighed MH and he is 11 lbs for a 5 month old boy.


----------



## Shuu

Just going to quietly slip in Odin...


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Oh Shuu he sure is cute.


----------



## BlueGiants

Hi, I'd like you all to meet Cosmo.He's a 9 week old Flemish Giant and he weighs just over 6lbs. He is one of8 from our Lilly and Jeb, born in September. He is very, very sweet, loves to be petted and snuggled and gives lots of bunny kisses. I'm hoping he grows up to be our first white Grand Champion. (Not too much to put on his little shoulders at such a young age!)


----------



## dyky71

Shuu, Odin is beautiful and I LOVE that name!


BlueGiant, your Cosmo is a gorgeous baby! I hope he does well for you.

I could just fill my house with Flemish! They are soo special!


----------



## Carolyn

Psst, 

Hey BlueGiants,

How much for Cosmo?

* * * * * * *

No contest on weights and ages! Just love hearing about how all of our babies are progressing. 

* * * * * * * 

BlueGiants...I'm waiting for an answer.

:waiting: 

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

Well, Shuu...

It's about Time you entered in Odin!

Afterall, he _is_ one of The Best Looking Flemish I've ever seen.

* * * * * * *

I haven't seen enough of Odin, Cosmo, or Rupert.

More Pictures - Please! :waiting:

-Carolyn


----------



## BlueGiants

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Psst,
> 
> Hey BlueGiants,
> 
> How much for Cosmo?
> 
> * * * * * * *
> 
> No contest on weights and ages! Just love hearing about how all of our babies are progressing.
> 
> * * * * * * *
> 
> BlueGiants...I'm waiting for an answer.
> 
> :waiting:
> 
> -Carolyn






> No,no,no! He's not "available"!LOL! Not for anything... (not a contest, I'm just so proud of him, forgive me...) He is so very sweet! He's got me wrapped around his little paw! When he wantssomething, he gets it! If I don't, he runs laps, knocking over his toys and bowls, making an awful racket!He knows me, I'll do anything to keep peace!


----------



## 

WHOLY Rabbit BlueGiants I remember when he was just a tiny baby now he is nearly all grown up !!!!!what a handsome Dude he is getting to be !!!!!

& lt; adds Cosmo to the top of the napping list !)


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Well Gypsy you really need just one big manson for all of them bunnies you have to nap soon.


----------



## Jenniblu

**Checks this thread and adds to bunnynapping list**

Hmm...Rupert, Cosmo, and Odin look so handsome. Wonder if Vash would want some more little brothers?


----------



## 

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> Well Gypsy you really need just one big manson for all of them bunnies you have to nap soon.


:embarrassed:They already haveOne SPM, completewith Heat and Air conditioner lol. nopeno Bunny Nappedwould everbe Spoiled, or pampered. I just couldntbrign my self to coddle rabbitslike that,!:rofl:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*gypsy wrote:*


> *SweetPeasMommie wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Well Gypsy you really need just one big manson for all of them bunnies you have to nap soon.
> 
> 
> 
> :embarrassed:They already have One SPM, completewith Heat and Air conditioner lol. nopeno Bunny Nappedwould everbe Spoiled , or pampered . I just couldntbrign my self to coddle rabbitslike that ,!:rofl:
Click to expand...

lol then maybe I should come up there as well and I'll bring MeatHead and other bunnies on our napping list in my close by location including Linus aka Zatch.


----------



## Jenniblu

Heheh, that's if you cancatch the little "popcorn bunny." Plus, Vash is all attached to him and would miss him terribly.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

lol Awww then Vash can come too.


----------



## Carolyn

"popcorn bunny" :inlove: That's really cute, Jenniblu. :highfive: Little One does look like a popcorn bunny! 

That's sweet, truly. 

Very clever and observant. 

:blueribbon:

* * * * * * * * * * * *

Dear Flemish Family,

Do your Beasts slink away from you when you go to pet them?

Cali will _literally_ drag her back legs and pull her body with her front legs in order to avoid getting pet. 

It's a game to her. She hops up next to me. I feel this fur snuggling right into my side. I reach down to pet her, and the dragging of her body begins. Honestly, I'm amazed at how flat she can make herself. 

Other times, she just Loves to be mushed on. She loves having her face massaged.



-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

I have seen MH do that but not to move away from being petted though.


----------



## TinysMom

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> Heheh, that's if you cancatch the little "popcorn bunny." Plus, Vash is all attached to him and would miss him terribly.



Really? I knew they had seen each other and stuff - through the cage bars...but does Vash really seem to LIKE him? That is SOOOO cool.

I'm so glad Sir Popcorn Bunny made it to such a good home.....

Peg


----------



## cirrustwi

Well fellow Flemish lovers, I have finally found a downside to having Flemish....they break things, like......me!!!!

Last night, Delilah decided she'd had enough of her cage. She escaped in the middle of the night (about like now) and went running through the upstairs. Needless to say, the dogs felt the need to join in and so began a game of chase. This game became very loud and woke me up. I lept from bed to save my baby. I closed the dogs out of the room and the adrenalin went away and good Lord, I was in pain. Somehow, I managed to break my toe! All this and then Delilah was so mad at me,she'd wedged herself behind Sampson's cage and could not get out. So here I am in excruciating pain (it's amazing how much a little toe can hurt), trying my darnedest to move Sampson's cage. It took me nearly 1 hr to move his cage and then catch that crazy woman.

Here it is 24 hours later, I never slept again last night, I went to work for 10 hrs yesterday and then had a 3 hour CPR class. So now, I have angry bunnies because they did not get the love they felt they deserved when I got home and needed food and sleep. I've slept a total of 3 hours since and am waiting for more pain killers to kick in so hopefully I can get a few more before work.

It'sa good thing I love that rabbit.

Jen

P.S. Sampson is going to school with me on Friday! He's gonna see all the kids. This is zoo week and we are learning about animals, so he's going to represent. LOL


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Oh no sounds like you got some mischevious buns.Tell you what Jen Delilah and MeatHead are just a like. They both go to find their way out and cause trouble. MeatHead has already scratched our antique night stand and dresser. Ugh.

I am sorry that you broke that toe and I know what it is like. I have broken 6 of my toes.


----------



## Carolyn

Jen, I hope that toe heals quickly.

* * * * * * *

This is Rupert's mother: Big Mama. What a Gorgeous Beast! Dyky71 had the breeder send her this picture.


----------



## 

Everyone has seen Pictures of My Theressa but I thought I would post up the others as well, Only thing is you will have to wait on Pictures of Samantha, she is setting up to Kindle either today or tonightand I dont want to disturb her.

First off is Theressa :

















and then there is baby No Name ( as Yet ) :






one of these days I will get around to naming this little Dude .


----------



## Carolyn

:shock2:

:faint: 

They're Gorgeous, Gypsy!!

-Carolyn


----------



## dyky71

Carolyn, The white is a doe. 
She is the mother of the babies I sent you pictures of. 
I am sorry I wasn't clear enough about who the white one was.
Rupert's dad is light grey


----------



## Carolyn

*dyky71 wrote: *


> Carolyn, The white is a doe.
> She is the mother of the babies I sent you pictures of.
> I am sorry I wasn't clear enough about who the white one was.
> Rupert's dad is light grey




My misunderstanding, not yours. Sorry!

-Carolyn


----------



## dyky71

Jenniblu, if you bunnynap Rupert be prepared for poos all over the floor!
My dogs think he is a Pez candy dispenser! LOL!!:shock:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

My dog thinks the same thing with coco puffs. 

Gypsy why not name the lil black dude Midnight or Stormy. I like Raven if it was a girl.


----------



## 

The Little Grey is definately a boybunny , so far nothing seems to fit himexcept Mooshy , he does love to snuggle and hide insomeones coat or shirt lol.Once heis in therethats its he is yours for ever , unlessyou can get a crowbar to pry him out . I thinkI am going to go with theUniversal name of " Babe " yep that works !


----------



## Carolyn

New Flemish Owner on the Board! :bunnydance:

Sending out a welcome to Gentle Giants.  

-Carolyn


----------



## cirrustwi

Welcome Gentle Giants!

The Flemish bug has bitten at my house 1 more time. I got an e-mail about a very special black Flemish doe who is in need of a home. Katie, the girl I got Cedric from, is selling one of her favorite does from a recent litter. She was planning on keeping her, but has decided against it, but not before falling in love with the baby. She e-mailed me with an offer I couldn't refuse for her because she knows I'll give her a good home.I'm hoping to try to bond her with Anissa and Delilah and she will be a show rabbit. I'll be picking her up on Monday.

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Oh boy another flemmie. what will you name her. You pretty much have most colours excetpt for greys and steel right.


----------



## TinysMom

Bumping for Alyssars1


----------

